# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Meuuuuh, c'est quoi ces titres??

## leroliste

Moui, je viens pleurer un peu, parce que je viens de me rendre compte que sous mon pseudo, il y a marqué "bien brave".

BIEN BRAVE???

Depuis quand je suis bien brave moi, je vais t'en foutre des bien braves moi, je suis pas "brave" je suis MECHANT moi, et mesquin, et de mauvaise foi, mais PAS bien brave, grogneutudj!

J'exige céant une modification des titres, de maniere a flatter mon ego de geek timide, et donc forcement surdimensionné!

Sinon, je, euh... je file des idées de sketch à canal +!!

Na!  ::(: 

P-S: (regrette l'epoque où il y avait marqué "noeuf", ou "langochieur" sous le pseudo de bobo, ça permettait de savoir qui on avait en face, avant de se faire avoir)

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

il est bien brave...

----------


## Goji

Le titre _Canardeur_ est réservé aux membres membrés sévissants sous les projecteurs de la croisette. La pub _Dirty Love_ leur est réservée. Si vous avec accès à cette pub et que vous n'êtes pas _Canardeur_, veuillez faire trois fois le tour de votre slip sans toucher l'élastique et entrez en contact avec l'administrateur de ces forums.

----------


## ElGato

> geek timide, et donc forcement surdimensionné!


En voilà un joli titre.

----------


## Guest

Le titre "Habite ici" est peut-être un peu exagéré: en effet, il m'arrive de temps à autres de décoller de mon siège pour aller manger, voire même aller en cours.

C'était mieux avant :leroliste:

----------


## ToasT

> Le titre "Habite ici" est peut-être un peu exagéré: en effet, il m'arrive de temps à autres de décoller de mon siège pour aller manger, voire même aller en cours.
> 
> C'était mieux avant :leroliste:


Perso, je vais aux toilettes aussi.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Y'a pire, vous pourriez avoir le titre *X86 ADV*...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, d'ailleurs, signalez vous si vous voulez revenir un sous titre normal.

Si vous êtes assez, on le fera.

----------


## Guest

> Y'a pire, vous pourriez avoir le titre *X86 ADV*...


Oui, vraiment au pire  ::): 

Mais ils étaient biens ceux d'avant, là c'est trop commun.

----------


## O.Boulon

On va revoir ça.

Mais avant y a 600 millions de bugs à régler.

----------


## GruntGrunt

Oué, squateur c'est commun.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Y'a pire, vous pourriez avoir le titre *X86 ADV*...


[voix petit pimouss]Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le *X86 ADV* ?[/voix petit pimouss]




> On va revoir ça.
> 
> Mais avant y a 600 millions de bugs à régler.


Tu es sûr que Half en "bon" programmeur digne d'un Willman n'a pas oublié de te dire que c'était super simple ?  :;): 
A priori c'est dans les options d'aministration du forum. Il doit même y avoir moyen de définir les seuils pour chaque grade.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, mais les gens biens comme moi n'y ont plus accès.

----------


## Jahwel

Je veux aussi le retour des anciens titres, ils étaient plus originaux.  :B):  

Enfin après c'est sûr que c'est pas primordiale mais bon.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Oui, mais les gens biens comme moi n'y ont plus accès.


Et tu arrives à ne pas les taper alors qu'ils ont oublié les droits que tu devrais avoir naturellement. T'es HARDCORE ou pas ?  ::P:

----------


## NitroG42

Moi, si je pouvais retrouver n'importe quoi comme sous-titre rigolo, ca me plairait bien.
Même de la merde.

Vous vous rendez compte les x86 ?
On a plus de pouvoirs que boulon ahahaahah.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

La honte  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est pour ma cure de désintox du forum.

----------


## tenshu

> Vous vous rendez compte les x86 ?
> On a plus de pouvoirs que boulon ahahaahah.


fake, ban!

----------


## Guest

> On va revoir ça.
> 
> Mais avant y a 600 millions de bugs à régler.


Si tu supprimes tous les posts de b0b0 il en restera plus que 25, c'est jouable.




> Je veux aussi le retour des anciens titres, je l'ai trouvais plus originale.  
> 
> Enfin après c'est sûr que c'est pas primordiale mais bon.


Originaux.

----------


## Goji

Orignal

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Originaux.


Tu corriges ça et tu reprends pas le "je l'ai trouvais" ?!

----------


## Guest

> Tu corriges ça et tu reprends pas le "je l'ai trouvais" ?!


Tu crois que les posts je les lis en détail ? Je prends tout en diagonale, j'arrive pas à être partout sinon  ::ninja:: 

Y a que ça qui m'ait agressé les yeux, l'autre je l'ai juste pas vu  ::unsure::

----------


## Jahwel

Faut que j'arrête la cigarette magique quand je post sur ce forum, je fais trop de fautes après...

Mais y'a que avec ça que je suis à votre niveau  ::ninja::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

y'a pas de mal, je connaissais des type brillants, qui fumaient avant leur exams "pour transcender leur esprit", sachant qu'à côte je ne savais pas ce que voulait dire transcender

----------


## Jahwel

Mauvaise idée, c'est pas le genre de truc qui améliore les capacités cognitives...Au contraire   ::):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Vous plaignez pas, y a des gens qui ont un bête "CPC". Bleu en plus.

----------


## NitroG42

> Vous plaignez pas, y a des gens qui ont un bête "CPC". Bleu en plus.


Ouais surtout qu'ils ont aucun pouvoirs non plus non ?
Comme boulon quoi.

 ::siffle::

----------


## half

Il est écrit que quand l'élu criera fort, les fondations du forum s'ébranleront et les titres tomberont.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

*Bwwaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


*C'est bon comme ça?

----------


## half

> *Bwwaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> 
> *C'est bon comme ça?


Non t'es pas l'élu.

----------


## leroliste

> Le titre _Canardeur_ est réservé aux membres membrés sévissants sous les projecteurs de la croisette.


Ca tombe bien, je fait partie de l'équipe qui fait la lumiere pendant le festival de cannes. D'ailleurs, en ce moment on fait le cannes shopping festival au palais et le cirque de monaco en meme temps (ça c'est juste pour que vous puissiez verifier l'info, et pour me la peter, accessoirement). 
Alors mon "canardeur"? hein,  hein?  :B): 


Bon sinon, si vous avez des trucs plus urgent a faire, pas de soucis, mais je reviens à la charge dans deux mois hein, obligation de resultat, noté et tutti quanti, c'est le president qui l'a dit!

edit: oui, et avant qu'on la ramene avec une blague bien lourde comme quoi que j'ai pas droit au titre de "canardeur" parce qu'il me manque un truc, je tiens à vous dire que ma main droite est pleinement satisfaite de mes capacitées à devenir "membre". D'abord.

----------


## NitroG42

Je crois bien que s'il doit y avoir un "élu", ca serai pas un belge...

Pour Canardeur, c'est juste par rapport au nombre de message.

----------


## Guest

Ben non c'est pas toi l'élu.

Ni toi. Ni toi.


Ni toi, non, mais bien tenté.

----------


## NitroG42

L'élu, il est parti avec Voyages-Pascher.com©

Et ouais, a que fautpascliquersurlnimportequoilsurlinternet!

----------


## rOut

> Ouais, d'ailleurs, signalez vous si vous voulez revenir un sous titre normal.
> 
> Si vous êtes assez, on le fera.


Non non, c'est pour indiquer les losers. Les winners, comme moi, ont les accès X86 sans avoir le vilain tag de lépreux.

----------


## El Gringo

Moi j'aime bien le "bien brave" comme titre. J'aime beaucoup même, c'est vrai que vous avez l'air un peu con avec mais sinon ça ne nous ferait pas rire...

----------


## Mars2

Ouais rendez nous les anciens sous titres....

----------


## Guest

> Moi j'aime bien le "bien brave" comme titre. J'aime beaucoup même, c'est vrai que vous avez l'air un peu con avec mais sinon ça ne nous ferait pas rire...


J'approuve.

----------


## b0b0

j'aimay bien langochieur  ::'(:

----------


## Guest

J'aimais bien mon titre prétentieux bien qu'ironique aussi, mais faut s'y faire mon bien brave b0b0.

----------


## NitroG42

> Moi j'aime bien le "bien brave" comme titre. J'aime beaucoup même, c'est vrai que vous avez l'air un peu con avec mais sinon ça ne nous ferait pas rire...


je peux avoir "outre à sperme" ?  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> je peux avoir "outre à sperme" ?


Cela aurait été un plaisir, mais je n'ai malheureusement plus les droits suffisants pour arranger cette situation bien malencontreuse.

----------


## Mars2

Et mon DELL a tarte etait sympa aussi

----------


## ducon

Il suffit de changer les titres de base pour qu'on ait tous les mêmes, par exemple, je ne sais pas moi, canard-lapin.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> je peux avoir "outre à sperme" ?


T'as déjà X86 ADV, pas besoin d'un synonyme.

----------


## b0b0

En plus j'habite pas du tout ici moi !

----------


## NitroG42

> T'as déjà X86 ADV, pas besoin d'un synonyme.


*L*'outre à sperme alors ?

----------


## johnclaude

c'est déprimant je peux poster chez les x86... ET CA SE VOIT MEME PAS!!!
bordel ça sert à quoi d'être x86 si on peut pas se la péter dans tout le forum?

----------


## NitroG42

> c'est déprimant je peux poster chez les x86... ET CA SE VOIT MEME PAS!!!
> bordel ça sert à quoi d'être x86 si on peut pas se la péter dans tout le forum?


A passer pour un con et s'en prendre plein la gueule.

AHAHA NOOBZOR MOI JAI UN TRUC X86 ET PAS TOUA.
Nan c'est vrai que les sous-titres ils sentent un peu mauvais.

----------


## monsieur dutilleul

> Nan c'est vrai que les sous-titres ils sentent un peu mauvais.


Ce serait marrant d'avoir des noms dérivé de jeu en sous titre...
style ...*t'es triste*, *gana sisters* , ou encore *voyageur du temps* pour le mec qui poste jamais  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

Moi je te trouve plus marrant avec bien brave  ::):

----------


## monsieur dutilleul

Dommage....je me serais bien vu avec le sous titre : *the incredible machine* !

EDIT : Mais c'est vrai que bien brave avec un bonnet de noel sur la tête, c'est plaisant.

----------


## Guest

> Dommage....je me serais bien vu avec le sous titre : *the incredible machine* !
> 
> EDIT : Mais c'est vrai que bien brave avec un bonnet de noel sur la tête, c'est plaisant.


Ah ouais mais non, la vantardise c'est déjà pris, merci.

----------


## b0b0

moi je veux bien un sous titre du genre "pipi"

----------


## Desole

> Il est écrit que quand l'élu criera fort, les fondations du forum s'ébranleront et les titres tomberont.


Non juste pour dire comme ça en passant, que certain l'ont leur sous-titre perso et image perso :B): . Si je suis pas l'élu je comprend plus ::siffle::

----------


## half

> Non juste pour dire comme ça en passant, que certain l'ont leur sous-titre perso et image perso. Si je suis pas l'élu je comprend plus


tu es l'élu

----------


## b0b0

Ouais et moi §

Half je t'aime depuis le début, alors avant que tu disparaisses comme tous les autres webmaster, à cause  de la  malédiction des webmaster   ::o:

----------


## Desole

non mais tu peux pas test b0b0, faut avoir la super class pour avoir un sous-titre :B): .(Ou alors qu'as ton premier topic il y ai un admin, un modo et 3 personne de la redac dessus, je me souviens plus.)

----------


## b0b0

je l'aurais un jour, je l'aurais et hardy

----------


## orime

Moi j'aimais bien "n'oeuf", méga coin coin...

c'était drole  ::lol::

----------


## Maxwell

Moi j'aimerais bien Super Connard.

----------


## half

> Moi j'aimerais bien Super Connard.


Tu es un élu, voeux exaussé.




> moi je veux bien un sous titre du genre "pipi"


Pourquoi pas remarque....

----------


## NitroG42

je veux une surprise moi  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

OUAIS J'ai un sous titre !


par contre personne va le comprendre (à part ceux qui ont lu les posts ici)


LA classe  :B):

----------


## Ezechiel

Moi je veux *X86 RETARDED*  :B):

----------


## b0b0

πoπ

----------


## Ezechiel

> πoπ


T'façon çay pas toi qui décide. Tu décides même pas de quand ton topic est effacé. En fait tu décides de rien  ::mellow::

----------


## b0b0

> T'façon çay pas toi qui décide. Tu décides même pas de quand ton topic est effacé. En fait tu décides de rien


Ouais mais c'est comme ça  :B):

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ouais mais c'est comme ça


Mais comment fait-il? :&#39;(

----------


## leroliste

Alleluïa!!!! De l'originalité dans les titres!

Mici half (bon, touche pas trop au mien par contre, j'ai l'horrible l'impression que je risque de passer de "bien brave" a un truc pire sinon... hem hem).

EDIT: Je suis plus un bien brave, je suis plus un bien brave, je suis plus un (est pris d'une soudaine intuition... prefere fermer sa gueule)

----------


## johnclaude

moi j'aurais voulu qu'on voit que je suis passé *X86 ADV*, comme ça les gens pourraient croire que je comprends ce qui est posté là bas (vaste utopie), mais bon je me satisferais bien d'un "enlarge your penis certified"

----------


## Maxwell

> Tu es un élu, voeux exaussé.


Alors Désolé, qui c'est qui ferme bien sa gueule maintenant ?  :B):

----------


## getcha

Mais on peut faire des sous titres sous vi ?

----------


## Desole

oui mais j'étais le premier, et surtout je ne suis pas allez pleurer pour qu'on me le donne ...

----------


## orime

Je peux avoir un sous titre genre "tête de gland" ?

avec butters ca serait parfait  :B):

----------


## johnclaude

finalement on m'a fait l'avatar de mes rêves, je voudrais juste avoir le statut x86 (je peux poster là bas mais ça se voit même pas, donc y a pas d'intéret)

----------


## Maxwell

> oui mais j'étais le premier, et surtout je ne suis pas allez pleurer pour qu'on me le donne ...


Ca se discute...

----------


## Desole

Bon certe j'ai gueulé mais c'était pas pour avoir un avatar

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Bon certe j'ai gueulé mais c'était pas pour avoir un avatar


Attention, veuillez réduire votre signature avant ban préventif.
http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...50&postcount=1

----------


## Pelomar

> Moi j'aimerais bien Super Connard.


Un sous-titre en total désaccord avec ta personnalité, Sous Connard aurait été plus approprié.

----------


## Mars2

Et le Steve Job's Biatch ou le Dell a Tarte ....
Heinnnn

----------


## Maxwell

> Un sous-titre en total désaccord avec ta personnalité, Sous Connard aurait été plus approprié.


Sous Connard ça veut rien dire. Par contre je verrais bien un "Sous-Merde" sous ton pseudo.


(Half ?...  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Attention, veuillez réduire votre signature avant ban préventif.
> http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...50&postcount=1


Zoulou, trouve moi un sous-titre.

----------


## Maxwell

T'as déja le Graal des sous titres connard.

----------


## Paul Verveine

en plus tu le personnaliser tout seul  :B):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> en plus tu le personnaliser tout seul


Wabon ?  ::o: 

(j'imagine qu'il y avait un "peux" dans ta phrase ?)

----------


## Maxwell

> Wabon ?


Ha ha ha  :^_^: 

C'est ton premier jour ? Tu verras y'a une bonne ambiance chez nous, la salle à café est la-bas, et la y'a la photocopieuse.

----------


## Paul Verveine

oui il y avait un "peux"

regardes bien dans ton profil

----------


## half

Noms changés  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, on ne peut pas personnaliser son sous-titre.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Noms changés


Moi je veux bien mon *X86 Retarded*
Non parce que l'accé X86 ok, mais je veux bien la différenciation d'ex canard.

----------


## Paul Verveine

pouet

----------


## Makura

Bouarf, retomber à z'oeuf ça fait drôle quand même ^^ Au début j'ai cru que j'avais perdu des posts ou je sais pas quoi, et puis j'ai compris...

----------


## Paul Verveine

rien

----------


## Maxwell

_Canardeur_ ça y était pas déja ?

----------


## b0b0

> Nan, on ne peut pas personnaliser son sous-titre.


sur lango on peut

----------


## Ezechiel

> sur lango on peut


Et t'es ban tous les combien sur Lango?

Sinon Paulo c'est quand même une honte ces edits de dissimulation...... On t'a vu.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> _Canardeur_ ça y était pas déja ?


Yep, ça y était déjà.

----------


## Jolaventur

moi je veux mon Naze du slip & Sir concis 

au moins j'avais pas besoin dec l'ouvrir on savait que c'était moi

----------


## Ezechiel

Victoire!
Merci Half  :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

> moi je veux mon Naze du slip & Sir concis 
> 
> au moins j'avais pas besoin dec l'ouvrir on savait que c'était moi


ne m'oubli pas Half 

je ferais tout ce que tu veux  :B):

----------


## Arseur

> moi je veux mon Naze du slip & Sir concis 
> 
> au moins j'avais pas besoin dec l'ouvrir on savait que c'était moi


Avec ton avatar actuel, pas besoin, ça suffit. M'enfin, préciser ça peut être cool.

----------


## leroliste

Apres un an passé à trainer sur les forums de cpc, je retombe z'oeuf, la vie est vraiment trop injuste... enfin, c'est mieux que bien brave...

Merci pour les sous titres! ::lol::

----------


## ElGato

J'aimerais bien avoir 51 messages pour l'éternité s'il vous plaît.

----------


## Guest

> J'aimerais bien avoir 51 messages pour l'éternité s'il vous plaît.


Pas mieux.

----------


## Paul Verveine

le X86 Retarded on peut le coller à tous les "anciens" canard ayant l'accès

----------


## Mars2

Half, fais plaisir au MacUser qui utilise vim !!!  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> le X86 Retarded on peut le coller à tous les "anciens" canard ayant l'accès


Non merci, je suis content de mon *X86 ADV*.  ::):

----------


## Ezechiel

> le X86 Retarded on peut le coller à tous les "anciens" canard ayant l'accès


Hey, et ma spécificité propre qui est la mienne?  ::mellow::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Arretez d'embeter half avec vos sous-titres, ça lui fait une excuse pour bosser moins.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il gagnera moins alors.  ::ninja::

----------


## bellerophon_mwc

Il y a une logique dans la distribution des sous titres, ou cest fait au petit bonheur la chance? 
Non parce que je dois dire que "caneton" me destabilise un peu. Quel rapport avec le sous titre précedent? 
Mes repères sociologiques s'en retrouvent tout chamboulés, j'ai perdu mon assurance dans la vie de tous les jours, je bégaie, baisse les yeux, urine de travers, bref c'est le début de la fin... Aidez moi! ::sad::

----------


## Jahwel

Moi j'ai Canardeur et ça en jette maintenant  :B):

----------


## ElGato

> Pas mieux.


C'est bien à toi aussi que je pensais mon lapin. Euh, brontoz0r je veux dire.

----------


## Guest

> C'est bien à toi aussi que je pensais mon lapin. Euh, brontoz0r je veux dire.


Comment ils gèrez0r ces nouveaux sous-titres.

Enfin faudrait que je propose une liste mieux parce qu'en fait, non.

Y a que celui à 51 posts (qui devrait aussi être appliqué à 1664) qui est bien.

----------


## Threanor

Les nouveaux sous-titres dépendent du nombre de posts. Certains ne sont visibles que pour un nombre précis. Contrairement à ce qu'a pu laisser croire Half, les sous titres personnalisés ne sont pas au programme (sauf ceux dont on décidera nous même pour vous humilier), pas la peine de réclamer.

----------


## NitroG42

> Les nouveaux sous-titres dépendent du nombre de posts. Certains ne sont visibles que pour un nombre précis. Contrairement à ce qu'a pu laisser croire Half, les sous titres personnalisés ne sont pas au programme (sauf ceux dont on décidera nous même pour vous humilier), pas la peine de réclamer.


Même en disant le mot magique, caca ?

----------


## Jahwel

Ouais un sous titre "caca" c'est la classe aussi  :B): .

----------


## Mars2

> Les nouveaux sous-titres dépendent du nombre de posts. Certains ne sont visibles que pour un nombre précis. Contrairement à ce qu'a pu laisser croire Half, les sous titres personnalisés ne sont pas au programme (sauf ceux dont on décidera nous même pour vous humilier), pas la peine de réclamer.


Meme pour les MacUsers  ::ninja::

----------


## Tramb

> Il gagnera moins alors.


Syllogisme!  ::o:

----------


## Jolaventur

merci Half tu es surpuissant 

alors d'ou ma question 

tu préfère quoi 

paiement en liquide ou en nature  ::P:

----------


## Aristarque

> merci Half tu es surpuissant


  Ouaip merci,
je préfère "caneton" à "habitué"  ::wub::

----------


## Djal

> ontrairement à ce qu'a pu laisser croire Half, les sous titres personnalisés ne sont pas au programme (sauf ceux dont on décidera nous même pour vous humilier), pas la peine de réclamer.


Genre "Bande dans le dos" pour mescalin? (voir topic du coeur). :enflure

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il y a moyen d'avoir la liste sans le nombre de posts requis et dans le désordre ?
J'aimerais savoir ce qu'il y a.  ::):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

_Citation d'El Gato, sur le Topic de bobo_ (ça vaut ce que ça vaut hein !)
RP
Noobz0r
Rookie
Rookie II
Rookie III
Alcoolique
Rookie Balboa
Tête à queue
Rookie Balboa
Z'oeuf
Caneton
Canardeur
Hardc0re
Highsc0re
Rox&Rookie
Roxx0r
Tyranaus0

----------


## Maxwell

Y'a 2 fois Rookie Balboa ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je suis bien content d'être X86 alors. Car ça va encore finir en "kikalaplusgrosse".

----------


## ElGato

En fait "alcoolique" et "Tête à queue" sont des "rajouts" (pour des nombres de posts particuliers) aux titres classiques, je vous laisse deviner lesquels.
Mais il en manque peut-être, half ayant pas mal abusé sur le crack le jour où il a mis ça en place.

----------


## Guest

> Je suis bien content d'être X86 alors. Car ça va encore finir en "kikalaplusgrosse".


Bof.

----------


## GruntGrunt

Y'a aussi "Bot" quand on est à 0 posts.

----------


## Pelomar

Moi je veux bien être renommé "caca interstellaire"

----------


## Maxwell

> Y'a aussi "Bot" quand on est à 0 posts.


Comment tu peux voir le sous-titre de quelqu'un qui a jamais posté ?

----------


## Pelomar

En cliquant sur son pseudo si il est en ligne.

----------


## O.Boulon

Le pauvre Half travaille sous la dictée et la menace.
Si ça vous déplaît, faudra pas se plaindre à lui, l'innocent.

----------


## Guest

> Le pauvre Half travaille sous la dictée et la menace.
> Si ça vous déplaît, faudra pas se plaindre à lui, l'innocent.


Faites-lui en faire plein des dictées, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Maxwell

> Faites-lui en faire plein des dictées, d'ailleurs.


Oui, avec pleins de mots qui finissent en "é".

----------


## Pelomar

_"Plus haut les doigts, plus haut !"_

----------


## b0b0

:B):  half il est coule

----------


## Ezechiel

> half il est coule


Tu veux dire par oppostions avec d'autres modos et admins?  ::ninja::

----------


## johnclaude

> Attention, veuillez réduire votre signature avant ban préventif.
> http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...50&postcount=1


désillusion! je dois donc choisir entre la citation d'Ezechiel et mon "radeon piège à con" j'aimerais juste y réfléchir encore ce weekend c'est une décision lourde de sens.
monde de merde




> Tu veux dire par oppostions avec d'autres modos et admins?


des noms!!! on veut des noms!!!

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> _Citation d'El Gato, sur le Topic de bobo_ (ça vaut ce que ça vaut hein !)
> RP
> Noobz0r
> Rookie
> Rookie II
> Rookie III
> Alcoolique
> Rookie Balboa
> Tête à queue
> ...


J'en ai vu 1, il avait Roxxf0r

----------


## Marty

C'est la classe Hardc0re  :B): 
Putain j'en étais sur que je passerais Highsc0re un jour. Je suis deg.  :^_^:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> J'en ai vu 1, il avait Roxxf0r


C'est un titre personnalisé à la gueule du client par les supermodos :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Même pas.

----------


## Ezechiel

> C'est un titre personnalisé à la gueule du client par les supermodos


Jalouse?  :B):

----------


## johnclaude

> Jalouse?


vilaine!

----------


## b0b0

mouais j'avais des meilleurs idées de sous titre  :B):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Même pas.


Wabon ? ::huh::

----------


## Jolaventur

cay le mien le plus beau 


mais si on pouvais mettre Sir Concis avant naze du slip ça le ferait mieux 


lexicalement parlant

----------


## Ouaflechien

oh! un sujet a débordement.

----------


## ducon

Ha tiens, je veux bien un Zongo! ou un Zong0! si ça ne dérange pas le ouèbemasteur.

----------


## NitroG42

> Ha tiens, je veux bien un Zongo! ou un Zong0! si ça ne dérange pas le ouèbemasteur.


Tu préférerai pas Tristan Chambond ?  ::P:

----------


## Jahwel

Wééé et moi "Monsieur Propre" !

----------


## ducon

> Tu préférerai pas Tristan Chambond ?


Sans d à la fin, c'est mieux.  ::P:

----------


## NitroG42

> Sans d à la fin, c'est mieux.


ouais j'ai voulu vérifier sur internet avant de l'écrire sans d, et j'aurais pas dû en fait...
Comme quoi des fois vaut mieux se fier à sa mémoire  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

en lieu et place de Tyranos0r qui est un peu moisi 

je propose 

NaNabuchodinos0r

----------


## Akihabara

Je trouve ça nul, parce que Caneton, ça fait gros noobzor

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je trouve ça nul, parce que Caneton, ça fait gros noobzor


normal quoi

----------


## orime

ho jojo t'es redevenu un roxxOr, un mythe s'effondre.  ::sad::

----------


## Ash

Sont nuls ces titres.

----------


## Jolaventur

> ho jojo t'es redevenu un roxxOr, un mythe s'effondre.


ouiai d'ailleurs 

je lance une pétition pour le retour de mon rank 

Sir Consis & Naze du slip


c'était mieux avant 

ouai voilà c'est laché et ça fait du bien

----------


## La Marmotta

Il n'y a pas de hierachie des titres donc pas moyen de voir une liste ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Il n'y a pas de hierachie des titres donc pas moyen de voir une liste ?


si cherche 2 3 pages avant ou sur le topic à B0B0 si t'a le courage

----------


## Doric

> Sont nuls ces titres.


Je dirais même, à déféquer joyeusement dans un champ de topinambours.

----------


## Ezechiel

> ouiai d'ailleurs 
> 
> je lance une pétition pour le retour de mon rank 
> 
> Sir Consis & Naze du slip
> 
> 
> c'était mieux avant 
> 
> ouai voilà c'est laché et ça fait du bien


La même. J'entame une greve de la faim de suite. Je me tapais plein de nanas depuis que j'étais *X86 Retarded*

mais qu'est ce qu'il s'est passé?? :&#39;(

----------


## johnclaude

et moi je suis *X86 ADV* (si si c'est pas des conneries) et j'aimerais bien que ça parraisse dans mon rank (*X87 ADV*?)

----------


## half

> et moi je suis *X86 ADV* (si si c'est pas des conneries) et j'aimerais bien que ça parraisse dans mon rank (*X87 ADV*?)


Ou 386ADV ?

----------


## La Marmotta

d'ailleurs c'est quoi X86 ADV ? ::huh::

----------


## Ezechiel

> d'ailleurs c'est quoi X86 ADV ?


Alors je t'explique:
Y a deux types de canards. Les canards normaux qui lisent la partie harware advanced sans rien y comprendre et qui peuvent pas y ecrire. Et les canards X86ADV qui lisent la partie hardware advanced sans rien y comprendre et qui peuvent y écrire. 
C'est assez clair?

----------


## johnclaude

putain les mecs, non seulement je suis x86 mais en plus j'ai un statu perso: il manque les étoiles
merci quand même ça me permet de me la péter

----------


## Jahwel

> putain les mecs, non seulement je suis x86 mais en plus j'ai un statu perso: il manque les étoiles
> merci quand même ça me permet de me la péter


T'es pas un vrai X86ADV !  ::o:

----------


## Jolaventur

et mon rank nom d'un Webmaster hippie 

He grosse feignasse a pelage orange 

tu me le remet ou je dis à Boulon de pas te laisser des miettes

----------


## Mars2

> je lance une pétition pour le retour de mon rank


+ 1, je  t'aide si tu veux !!!




> Alors je t'explique:
> Y a deux types de canards. Les canards normaux qui lisent la partie harware advanced sans rien y comprendre et qui peuvent pas y ecrire. Et les canards X86ADV qui lisent la partie hardware advanced sans rien y comprendre et qui peuvent y écrire. 
> C'est assez clair?


Nope, tu as oublies  : les canards normaux qui sont mort de rire en lisant la partie harware advanced en comprenant la plupart des threads et qui se disent : "Faut pas devenir comme eux, faut pas devenir comme eux !!!"

----------


## XWolverine

> Nope, tu as oublies  : les canards normaux qui sont mort de rire en lisant la partie harware advanced en comprenant la plupart des threads ...


La plupart oui, mais y'a quand même des trucs, comme les instructions SSE, l'utilisation des registres, ... je sais pas toi, mais ça doit pas être à la portée de beaucoup.

----------


## Mars2

> La plupart oui, mais y'a quand même des trucs, comme les instructions SSE, l'utilisation des registres, ... je sais pas toi, mais ça doit pas être à la portée de beaucoup.


Ah oui y'a des threads ou je comprends rien. Mais d'autres je les comprends, et ça me fait peur....

----------


## Jolaventur

c'est oune scandale 

je n'ai toujours pas mon rank 

,non d'un B0B0 sans poil 

ça se passera pas comme ça 

j'ai des relations moi monsieur 


"Secrétaria de l'Élysée bonjour"

"oui bonjour c'est mr Jolaventur 
"vous pourriez me mettre en relation avec Nicolas S.

----------


## Athmos

> "Secrétaria de l'Élysée bonjour"
> 
> "oui bonjour c'est mr Jolaventur 
> "vous pourriez me mettre en relation avec Nicolas S.



"Mais bien sur, Mr Jolaventur. Avec ou sans vaseline ?"

 ::P:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Il rentre pas dans la charte ton titre, car dans la 12ième loi Boulonesque, qu'il n'a pas couché sur son ordi, car il ne couche pas tout et avec tout le monde, il est stipulé que et là je cite une source qui le tient d'une fontaine ( une bonne amie à elle en tout cas ) qui dit wordo ( eh oui, texto c'est pour les téléphones portable ) que l'humour à base de slip était has-been puisque tous le monde ou presque porte des calbars ou des boxers.

Il aurait même roté pour parachever son oeuvre mais là ce ne sont que des rumeurs invérifiables sauf qu'il y avait quand même l'équivalent de deux mois de bière qui avait disparu le jour même de l'entrepôt à bi... enfin, de la "cuisine", comme il l'appelle...

----------


## Guest

> c'est oune scandale 
> 
> je n'ai toujours pas mon rank 
> 
> ,non d'un B0B0 sans poil 
> 
> ça se passera pas comme ça 
> 
> j'ai des relations moi monsieur 
> ...


Ouais rendez-lui son rang perso, j'ai toujours trouvé que "Banni" ça lui allait terriblement bien.

----------


## johnclaude

je sais pas du tout à qui je le dois mais je viens de voir mon nouveau rank (que je n'avais pas demandé, un simple *x86 ADV* me suffisait) et là je me suis marré tout seul comme un con devant mon pc. je voudrais juste savoir à qui je dois ce petit privilège et pourquoi?
en attendant merci ça m'a bien fait rire

----------


## Jolaventur

m'en fou je l'ai récup 

y'a juste que Gringo devait tenir une sacré murge cet aprem parce qu'il est tout chaffoin mon rank
Edit: 
et merdasse j'ai reperdu mon rank 

faudra qu'on m'explique ces tours de passe passe

----------


## DakuTenshi

::wub:: 

Merci chais pas qui  ::wub::

----------


## JuBoK

Haha eksellent les sous-titres ^^
La chance  ::):

----------


## johnclaude

> Haha eksellent les sous-titres ^^
> La chance


crois moi mon petit, la chance n'a rien à voir là dedans. c'est juste une question de classe :B):

----------


## b0b0

Langochieur powaa  :B):

----------


## Akihabara

Hey, c'est quoi ces super titres ? Moi aussi, j'en veux un  ::'(:

----------


## Jahwel

> Hey, c'est quoi ces super titres ? Moi aussi, j'en veux un


Nan t'a Kirby comme avatar.

----------


## Goji

à part "poussin rose vénère", je ne vois pas ce qu'on peut écrire...

----------


## Guest

C'est ça quand les petits nouveaux se prennent pour des re-stas.

----------


## crazycow

A donf...jaloux  ::P:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais enfin là les titres de dégénérés qu'on se tape on se croirait sur un forum CS...

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est là où intervient l'ironie sur soi-même.

----------


## Goji

Lorsqu'on vient sur ce topic pour pleurer un statut, je n'imagine pas une démarche d'auto-dérision mais plutôt d'auto-fellation.
La preuve, je crois qu'il n'y a pas de membre ayant reçu un statut particulier tout en ayant rien demandé.
Et faire croire qu'on ne demande rien tout en étant à genoux à se fouetter avec des spaghettis, c'est de la triche.
Pire, c'est de l'hypocrisie.

----------


## Desole

> Lorsqu'on vient sur ce topic pour pleurer un statut, je n'imagine pas une démarche d'auto-dérision mais plutôt d'auto-fellation.
> La preuve, je crois qu'il n'y a pas de membre ayant reçu un statut particulier tout en ayant rien demandé.
> Et faire croire qu'on ne demande rien tout en étant à genoux à se fouetter avec des spaghettis, c'est de la triche.
> Pire, c'est de l'hypocrisie.


Jalouse, tu as devant toi un des seul qui n'a rien demandé.

----------


## Goji

Non, hypocrite, je viens de le dire.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour les noms RoxxoR Tyran0s0r et tout, c'est un peu pour se foutre de la gueule des super Hardc0re Gam3r de la m0r7. Un peu comme lorsqu'on se revendique Hardc0re, c'est absurde, bête et ridicule, et ceux qui se pensent sérieusement hardcore devrait réfléchir trente secondes sur leur identité (sauf s'il mange des dépouilles de chacals macérées au soleil de midi, ça c'est hardcore).

Pour les sous titres personnalisés, la plupart sont décernés suite à un trait de caractère particulièrement marquant chez l'individu : genre "Jojo les goûts de merde" Kiwix qui a des goûts de merde systématiques ou "l'idiot du village global" pour DakuTenshi qui est un peu un abruti quand même.

Après certains ont mendié et ont obtenu satisfaction, parce que ça leur allait bien : genre Steve Job's Biatch pour un fan d'Apple et Naze machin truc bidule pour Jojo L'aventure.

D'ailleurs, c'stpour ça qu'on ne vous autorise pas à modifier vos propres sous titres pour éviter "Meilleur Saxophoniste du monde" ou "plus grosse bite de la galaxie". C'est un peu un descriptif sur votre personnalité du forum. Genre Gojira, je pourrais mettre "Trop trop de mots".

Ensuite, si certains tirent de leur sous-titre gentiment insultant une fierté excessive... ben grand bien leur fasse.

----------


## NitroG42

Tyran0s0r m'a fait beaucoup rire.

----------


## Maxwell

> Ensuite, si certains tirent de leur sous-titre gentiment insultant une fierté excessive... ben grand bien leur fasse.


Je me le suis tatoué sur le torse.

----------


## Desole

> Ensuite, si certains tirent de leur sous-titre gentiment insultant une fierté excessive... ben grand bien leur fasse.



Personnellement je la garde demi-molle depuis que j'ai eu ce sous-titre. :;):

----------


## crazycow

"C'est vraiment trop injuste"

 ::P:

----------


## Goji

> C'est un peu un descriptif sur votre personnalité du forum. Genre Gojira, je pourrais mettre "Trop trop de mots".


+1 LOL

----------


## O.Boulon

Voilà.
L'économie de moyen maximise les effets.

----------


## Goji

C'est ta position de pigiste qui te fait dire ça.
Devoir compter ses mots porte sur la ciboulette et provoque une sorte d'allergie aux personnes atteintes d'éléphantisme littéraire (maladie textuellement transmissible, merci Pennac pour cette jolie image).
C'est pas beau l'intolérance et surtout la jalousie, car je suis presque certain qu'une fois ton papier terminé, tu passes autant de temps à trancher dans le gras de ton texte, à concasser des phrases auxquelles tu es déjà attaché, afin que tout rentre dans l'espace alloué.
Quoi qu'il en soit, j'aime écrire et si ça en emmerde certains la solution est simple : l'ignorance.

Ça se voit que je suis un peu vexé ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Déjà, c'est bien d'être "trop trop de mot" combiné avec "sans faute, ni SMS".  ::):

----------


## Guest

> Trop de mots


Ah ouais, tiens.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Pour les sous titres personnalisés, la plupart sont décernés suite à un trait de caractère particulièrement marquant chez l'individu : genre "Jojo les goûts de merde" Kiwix qui a des goûts de merde systématiques ou "l'idiot du village global" pour DakuTenshi qui *est un abruti* quand même.


Fixed  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ça se voit que je suis un peu vexé ?


Oui, surtout qu'il n'y a pas de quoi.
En plus, un pigiste a toujours plus d'intérêt à multiplier les signes; vu que ça augmente sa paye.
De toutes façons, faut toujours lutter contre ses tendances, c'est ça qui produit du sens, de la tension dans la phrase : si t'es bavard coupe tout ce qui dépasse, si t'es mutique, brode.

----------


## Goji

> Oui, surtout qu'il n'y a pas de quoi.


Alors je suis susceptible, car "plein de mots" me va, "trop de mots" me laisse dubitatif, "trop trop de mots" m'est pénible.
Sinon pour le reste j'adhère. En fait, j'aime les challenges, et si petaire me lit : bouge-toi le fion l'ami, je suis en manque.

----------


## O.Boulon

Preuve par l'exemple qu'un sous-titre perso, c'est plus une épreuve d'auto-dérision que d'auto-fellation.

----------


## NitroG42

> Preuve par l'exemple qu'un sous-titre perso, c'est plus une épreuve d'auto-dérision que d'auto-fellation.


La preuve, c'est fait longtemps que je pratique la deuxième mais j'ai toujours un sous-titre de base.

----------


## Zepolak

> En plus, un pigiste a toujours plus d'intérêt à multiplier les signes; vu que ça augmente sa paye.


Tiens, d'ailleurs, y a pas des dicos/outils contenant des mots contenant à plus fortes proportions des  "i" ou des "l"... ? Comparé à un "m"... Ben ouais, tant qu'à faire...  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh lapin compris ?

----------


## Zepolak

Ben, si tu es payé au signe et que tu emploies plein de mots avec des lettres prenant moins de place, pour une page donnée, tu aurais plus de signe. "il" et "ma" ont le même nombre de lettre mais y en a un plus court que l'autre (ok, pas flagrant sur mon exemple à la con) mais j'imagine que sur un texte d'une certaine longueur, il peut rapidement se faire une différence notable...
Enfin... Si c'est pas trop difficile à faire (mais après tout il paraît qu'un type a écrit un bouquin sans aucun "e")
...
Je vais aller prendre mes cachets moi...

----------


## Athmos

ouais ! Georges Perec a la redac' !

----------


## b0b0

Langochieur  :B): 


retour aux origines

----------


## Goji

> Preuve par l'exemple qu'un sous-titre perso, c'est plus une épreuve d'auto-dérision que d'auto-fellation.


Je l'aurai un jour, je l'aurai.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Preuve par l'exemple qu'un sous-titre perso, c'est plus une épreuve d'auto-dérision que d'auto-fellation.


Je confirme

----------


## Maxwell

Ho le suceur.  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

> e.
> 
> Après certains ont mendié et ont obtenu satisfaction, parce que ça leur allait bien : genre Steve Job's Biatch pour un fan d'Apple et Naze machin truc bidule pour Jojo L'aventure.


même pas vrai 

Naze dyu slip la première fois j'avais rien demandé 

j'avais utilisé l'expression sur le topic à B0B0 ou ailleurs et Gringo l'a reprise 


et j'ai mendié suite à la migration pour le récup car Doc TB avait promi qu'on les perdrais pas

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Dites, qui a décrêté que je suis "Macho man" et pourquoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mars2

Rien encore sur le MacUser....

----------


## KikujiroTM

Au moment même ou t'as mis ton logo de pomme t'es devenu un fantôme...

----------


## NitroG42

> Au moment même ou t'as mis ton logo de pomme t'es devenu un fantôme...


il est passé en ignore chez tout les membres, strop bien.

Par contre, c'est plus le nouvel an...

----------


## AntoinZ

vous parlez de qui ?  :^_^: 

PS: j'aimerai bien avoir "le hardi" en titre ...

----------


## Pelomar

> Ben, si tu es payé au signe et que tu emploies plein de mots avec des lettres prenant moins de place, pour une page donnée, tu aurais plus de signe. "il" et "ma" ont le même nombre de lettre mais y en a un plus court que l'autre (ok, pas flagrant sur mon exemple à la con) mais j'imagine que sur un texte d'une certaine longueur, il peut rapidement se faire une différence notable...
> Enfin... Si c'est pas trop difficile à faire (mais après tout il paraît qu'un type a écrit un bouquin sans aucun "e")
> ...
> Je vais aller prendre mes cachets moi...


euh, "il" et "ma" c'est 2 signes chacun, ca change absolument rien. Je pense pas qu'ils soient payé au centimètre de mot.

----------


## Frite

> euh, "il" et "ma" c'est 2 signes chacun, ca change absolument rien. Je pense pas qu'ils soient payé au centimètre de mot.


Si si, les articles ca se vend au mètre, comme les gouttières ou le pastis.

----------


## Goji

Je veux bien croire qu'ils se battent pour savoir qui aura 2, 4 ou 6 pages dans le mag, mais de là à sortir la bite… pardon, je m'égare, de là à sortir le double-décimètre pour se mesurer la bite… décidément… pour mesurer les articles, je n'y crois guère.

----------


## XWolverine

Peut-être, mais ça revient souvent dans les posts des rédacteurs, je pense que ça les hante quand même pas mal (ça détermine quand même le pognon au bout, hein).

----------


## Goji

Si j'ai bien retenu la leçon du Maître (il se reconnaîtra), il ne s'agit pas de hantise mais de challenge, de défi à relever, et de perpétuelle remise en question. Je trouve ça plutôt cool… enfin, c'est le point de vue d'un brave artisan ayant l'impression depuis 3 ans de travailler sur le Champs de Mars en 1790…

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Tout ça ne m'explique pourquoi je suis Macho Man. C'est vrai quoi, j'aurais pu m'appeler Action Man.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Tout ça ne m'explique pourquoi je suis Macho Man. C'est vrai quoi, j'aurais pu m'appeler Action Man.


Macho Man c'est tellement surpuissant d'ironie quand ça t'est appliqué qu'une fois en place, on t'imagine pas avec un autre sous-titre.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Macho Man c'est tellement surpuissant d'ironie quand ça t'est appliqué qu'une fois en place, on t'imagine pas avec un autre sous-titre.


C'est que moi, macho, haha !  ::ninja:: 

Ou alors ça a un rapport avec mon adresse msn...

----------


## Ezechiel

Pour Oni² je vote Useless comme sous titre. Et c'est un compliment.

Edit: j'ai encore perdu mon retarded. Je crois que c'est quand je modifie une info dans mon profil. Je vois que ça. Merci Half si tu peux me le remettre à l'occasion ^^

----------


## Guest

> Pour Oni² je vote Useless comme sous titre. Et c'est un compliment.
> 
> Edit: j'ai encore perdu mon retarded. Je crois que c'est quand je modifie une info dans mon profil. Je vois que ça. Merci Half si tu peux me le remettre à l'occasion ^^


N'essaye pas de rendre mon sous-titre utile, il perdrait tout son sens en en gagnant un.

----------


## Zepolak

> euh, "il" et "ma" c'est 2 signes chacun, ca change absolument rien. Je pense pas qu'ils soient payé au centimètre de mot.


Snif...

Je suis un incompris  ::|: 

(Non mais... Si tu écris avec des mots courts [ou comparativement courts], ils te reste de la place pour mettre plus de mots nan ?)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Moi j'ai compris.

Voici un exemple plus parlant que "il" et "ma".
lilliputien
commencer

Le premier fait 11 lettres et le second 10 lettres. Pourtant, c'est le second qui occupe plus de place. Donc si c'est payé au signe, il est plus avantageux de privilégier les mots avec l, i, t plutôt que de m, w. On mets ainsi plus de mots sur le même espace.

----------


## Pelomar

Ah ouais ok...
Enfin là ca vire quand même a la paranoia, j'ai du mal a croire qu'ils soient aussi près de leurs sous  ::):

----------


## Athmos

C'était une blague à la base, mais comme il a fallu plusieurs pages pour l'expliquer, elle a un peu perdu de son sel.

----------


## SSkuLL

> Moi j'ai compris.
> 
> Voici un exemple plus parlant que "il" et "ma".
> lilliputien
> commencer
> 
> Le premier fait 11 lettres et le second 10 lettres. Pourtant, c'est le second qui occupe plus de place. Donc si c'est payé au signe, il est plus avantageux de privilégier les mots avec l, i, t plutôt que de m, w. On mets ainsi plus de mots sur le même espace.


Ca depend si c'est une fontes à chasse fixe ou pas.   ::o: 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Police_...%A9criture#W3C

----------


## Frite

D'ailleurs, il est passé où mon titre 'Martyr' ? <cc>
Je l'aimais bien, moi...

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui mais on se rappelle plus pourquoi tu l'avais.
Un titre ça se change ou ça disparaît quand on sait plus pourquoi il est là.
Une private joke qui devient tellement private qu'on ne la comprend plus, c'est plus très drôle.

----------


## Frite

> Oui mais on se rappelle plus pourquoi tu l'avais.
> Un titre ça se change ou ça disparaît quand on sait plus pourquoi il est là.
> Une private joke qui devient tellement private qu'on ne la comprend plus, c'est plus très drôle.


Je m'en rappelle bien, j'ai gardé les preuves pour le jour du procès. Je peux ?
Ya une histoire de Boulon, et de mec à poil, pour résumer.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Oui mais on se rappelle plus pourquoi tu l'avais.
> Un titre ça se change ou ça disparaît quand on sait plus pourquoi il est là.
> Une private joke qui devient tellement private qu'on ne la comprend plus, c'est plus très drôle.


Mais *pourquoi* ai-je ce sous-titre ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

parce que

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> parce que


T'es méchant.  ::ninja::

----------


## flibulin bulard

et moi remettez en moi un!!! merde quoi, un topic de 30 pages de vannes lourdes et bien vulgos, je l'avait bien mérité putain!

----------


## O.Boulon

Oki.

----------


## DakuTenshi

(pour ceux qui auraient pas suivis, Boulon a pas changé le titre de McPaul mais il l'a banni comme ça c'était marqué 'banni' dans son sous-titre


DakuTenshi, joke saver!)

----------


## Ezechiel

> (pour ceux qui auraient pas suivis, Boulon a pas changé le titre de McPaul mais il l'a banni comme ça c'était marqué 'banni' dans son sous-titre


Boulon c'est mon héro  ::wub::

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Oki.


pffff!!! même pas drôle le goth!

----------


## b0b0

malin comme maped

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu m'as traité de Goth, sale bâtard ?
Oki. Je vais prendre mon temps pour trouver un châtiment à la hauteur de la faute.

----------


## francou008

Réincarnation d'un certain NS?  ::ninja::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

mais c'est quoi cette histoire de sous titre? c'est sur demande?

----------


## Tink

Lisez les topics avant de poster sans dec'.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Tu m'as traité de Goth, sale bâtard ?
> Oki. Je vais prendre mon temps pour trouver un châtiment à la hauteur de la faute.


ouais, il y a que la verité qui fache.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> ouais, il y a que la verité qui fache.


Sale con.

----------


## Pelomar

> mais c'est quoi cette histoire de sous titre? c'est sur demande?


Des petits complexés qui veulent retrouver leur gloire passé.

Moi ça me plairait bien de retrouver mon identité passé d'ailleurs.
:fear:

----------


## Guest

> ouais, il y a que la verité qui fache.


Dit le mec qui m'envoit des MPs quand je le vanne sur le fait qu'il soit pas en train de réviser.

----------


## NitroG42

> Dit le mec qui m'envoit des MPs quand je le vanne sur le fait qu'il soit pas en train de réviser.


En plus, il joue sous linux, si ca veut pas tout dire ca...

----------


## r2djbeuh

Putain, les mecs il pleurent pour récupérer leur titre, nan mais lol quoi !
_P.S. : ce message est rédigé sous MacOsX 10.4.10 avec Firefox, merci._

----------


## b0b0

y'a le ketchup aussi qui tache

----------


## Goji

> _P.S. : ce message est rédigé sous MacOsX 10.4.10 avec Firefox, merci._


C'est quoi ce fake ? quel est ce pseudo-utilisateur de MAC qui ne surfe pas sur Safari ?
Je porte réclamation.

----------


## Maxwell

> Je porte réclamation.


C'est bon, déja qu'il est sur Mac, pas la peine de l'accabler encore plus. Un peu de clémence, merde.

----------


## r2djbeuh

> C'est quoi ce fake ? quel est ce pseudo-utilisateur de MAC qui ne surfe pas sur Safari ?
> Je porte réclamation.


Safari n'inclus pas la fonction "effacer mes traces", fort utiles lorsuqe l'on surffe du boulot  ::P: 




> C'est bon, déja qu'il est sur Mac, pas la peine de l'accabler encore plus. Un peu de clémence, merde.


C'est vrai, ça, quoi, merde !
Soyez tous NO-Life !!
eeeeuuuuuh Clément ! :P

----------


## Goji

J'ai bien connu une Clémence, c'était à un safari.

----------


## r2djbeuh

Ouais, mais y'a pas de Safari à Hawaï, du moins, en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## Eradan

> J'ai bien connu une Clémence, c'était à un safari.


Double Hit Combo!!!

----------


## flibulin bulard

> ouais, il y a que la verité qui fache.


merde, je précise:
<blague>




> Dit le mec qui m'envoit des MPs quand je le vanne sur le fait qu'il soit pas en train de réviser.


sodomite  ::ninja:: 



> Sale con.


ouais c'est ça moi aussi je t'aime, connard.  ::ninja:: 




> En plus, il joue sous linux, si ca veut pas tout dire ca...


t'ai jaloux de mon 23cm st'ou!  :B): 

et sinon: merki boulon, muahhahahahahah comme je suis trop fort en pysckologie! (pas eu le sous titre, mais mieux!)

----------


## crazycow

Je dois remercier qui pour mon titre?  ::wub::

----------


## Guest

Le ver.

----------


## crazycow

Chuis sur que c'est toi qui me l'a refilé!
Souviens toi de cette nuit torride où je t'ai appaté avec une ligne de bière et des keyblades en faites en vrai métal plombé...

----------


## Guest

Ouais les goodies s'pas mon truc en général.

----------


## crazycow

Grand fou  ::wub::

----------


## Guest

Si je titubais pas, je trouverais celui qui m'a mis ce sous titre et je me vengerais.

----------


## crazycow

HAHA, si seulement c'était vrai  ::P:

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Si je titubais pas, je trouverais celui qui m'a mis ce sous titre et je me vengerais.

----------


## Snowman

En temps normal, je n'aurais pas quémander un sous-titre personnalisé, mais je crois que le titre de "décérébré" s'impose, non ?

----------


## Akihabara

Roooh, pourquoi vous vous plaignez ? Vous avez un sous titre personnalisé vous ! Un peu d'autodérision que diable  ::lol::

----------


## Jahwel

> En temps normal, je n'aurais pas quémander un sous-titre personnalisé, mais je crois que le titre de "décérébré" s'impose, non ?


Faut que tu devienne la péripatéticienne de Boulon, si tu en veux un.

----------


## Snowman

> Faut que tu devienne la péripatéticienne de Boulon, si tu en veux un.


Ah ? Bon je m'en passerai alors.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Ah ? Bon je m'en passerai alors.


Honte sur toi ! Je propoe qu'on créé un culte à Boulon.  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Je m'en passerais aussi.

Feriez mieux de vous abonner, de vous abonner une deuxième fois, ou de vous abonner une troisième fois.

----------


## Jahwel

Et si on a pas d'argent ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bosse.

----------


## Jahwel

Bon alors je vais bosser, mais c'est bien parce que j'idolâtre CPC.

----------


## b0b0

Moi j'ai gagné un abonnement, sans numéros, c'est à dire que je ne reçois pas les numéros

----------


## O.Boulon

Hop.
Comme la Scientologie.
On te crée le problème, on te donne la solution et en plus tu nous file tous tes sous.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Hop.
> Comme la Scientologie.
> On te crée le problème, on te donne la solution et en plus tu nous file tous tes sous.


Sauf que la scientologie, ils ont Tom Cruise.
Vous avez qui/quoi de célèbre et/ou de beau vous ?

----------


## Jahwel

O.Boulon  :B):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> O.Boulon


Qu'est ce que t'as pas compris dans ma question ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jahwel

C'est une question de goût tu me dira. Comme Tom Cruise, moi je le trouve moche.

----------


## Ezechiel

> C'est une question de goût tu me dira.


Il a bon gout Boulon mangez-en. La viande est un peu ferme mais après c'est hyper gouteux en bouche. Un peu épicé tout de même.

Arrêtez de chialer pour les sous titres perso. Si on avait le choix, c'est nous qui les mettrions. Mais non. Alors forcément c'est pas des sous titres qui mettent en valeur. 
Mais c'est vrai qu'ils se multiplient ces sous titres. Faut que ça reste réservé à une élite.  :B):

----------


## Frite

Bon, ya pas à dire, c'est quand même Captaindax qui a le sous-titre le plus classe.

(Boulon rend-moi mon 'Martyr' ou je publie nos mails privés qui parlent de culs de mecs)

----------


## Guest

> Faut que tu devienne la péripatéticienne de Boulon, si tu en veux un.


Boulon c'est ma meuf.




> Arrêtez de chialer pour les sous titres perso. [...] Faut que ça reste réservé à une élite.


Paye ta mauvaise foi. Ca y est t'as pleuré pour le tien donc les autres ont plus le droit ?

ME TOUCHE PAS TU ME SALIS !

----------


## Pelomar

Il sert à quoi ce topic en fait ?
(à part a permettre à ceux qui n'ont pas de sous titre de se plaindre et a ceux qui ont un de l'exhiber ?)

----------


## crazycow

Jaloux  ::P:

----------


## Pelomar

Non, juste communiste.

----------


## leroliste

> Bosse.


Ca suffit plus maintenant pour avoir de l'argent ça.
Tu te crois dans les années 70?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ezechiel

> Paye ta mauvaise foi.


Totalement  :^_^:

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Faut que tu devienne la péripatéticienne de Boulon, si tu en veux un.


Ou d'un autre, hein, regarde  ::): 




> Je m'en passerais aussi.
> 
> Feriez mieux de vous abonner, de vous abonner une deuxième fois, ou de vous abonner une troisième fois.


Alors, là, je suis désolé, mais tu peut toujours crever pour que je m'abonne.
Entendons nous bien, je ne critique nullement ton journal, hein, mais c'est juste que habitant dans une grande agglomération, j'ai la chance d'avoir un buraliste en bas de chez moi, et pour rien au monde, je ne me priverais du petit plaisir de papoter juste deux minutes avec lui (même, si la plupart du temps, c'est que des conneries, hein) en payant mon coincoin pc.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben t'es bête.
Abonne toi et continue de l'acheter en kiosque.

----------


## Maxwell

> Ben t'es bête.
> Abonne toi et continue de l'acheter en kiosque.


Idée: vendre un abonnement avec chaque mag. Tu vends le mag 70€, comme ça toutes les 2 semaines tu prolonges l'abonnement d'un an.

----------


## Pelomar

Mon buraliste c'est un gros con.
J'achète tous mes magazines/journaux chez lui et cet enfoiré trouve le moyen de m'engueuler quand je feuillète un truc plus de dix secondes.

Ca me donne envie de m'abonner tiens, juste pour le faire chier.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Mon buraliste c'est un gros con.
> J'achète tous mes magazines/journaux chez lui et cet enfoiré trouve le moyen de m'engueuler quand je feuillète un truc plus de dix secondes.
> 
> Ca me donne envie de m'abonner tiens, juste pour le faire chier.


Tu penses... Il serait enfin débarassé du gros con qui fouette un peu et qui arrête pas de foutre ses gros doigts gras sur ses jolis magazines. 
Fais un geste: ne t'abonne pas et continue à faire de sa vie un cauchemard.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Mon buraliste c'est un gros con.
> J'achète tous mes magazines/journaux chez lui et cet enfoiré trouve le moyen de m'engueuler quand je feuillète un truc plus de dix secondes.
> 
> Ca me donne envie de m'abonner tiens, juste pour le faire chier.


Ah oui, lui c'est le gros con. Le mien par contre veut toujours tailler une bavette quand j'arrive.

Par contre dans une librairie on m'a dit :" Monsieur, ce n'est pas une bibliothèque ici."
D'accord. J'ai pris tous les bouquins que je devais acheter et je les ai remis dans les mains du gros con. :bonheur intense inside:

----------


## Pelomar

Tout à fay.
Autant je comprend qu'un libraire apprécie pas qu'on lise un mag sous sa gueule pour après se barrer sans l'avoir acheté (j'ai assisté à un truc énorme d'ailleurs : une fille qui demande au libraire ou se trouve le magazine, qui passe un quart d'heure à le lire et qui se barre après l'avoir reposé. Le libraire était vert  ::P:  ), autant je pense que je me fous pas trop de sa gueule quand je regarde quelques magazines sachant que je dois acheter en moyenne 3 mags/journaux par semaine chez lui.

Il à de la chance d'être le plus près de mon école lui  ::|:

----------


## Guest

Mon buraliste m'appelle "Monsieur Canard PC". Huhu.

----------


## Ezechiel

Le mien lit Canard PC dans son kiosque en fumant sa clope et en buvant son café. Et me le tend quand j'arrive en me disant: "c'est un bon çuilà".
Quelle classe mon buraliste.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bosse.



je travaille mais j'suis pauvre 

:dejavu:


d'ailleur  c'est marrant le doc de Canal y'a que les riches qui ont pu le voir

----------


## leroliste

> je travaille mais j'suis pauvre 
> 
> :dejavu:
> 
> 
> d'ailleur  c'est marrant le doc de Canal y'a que les riches qui ont pu le voir


Ca cay pas vrai, quand j'étais etudiant on avait un abonnement a deux avec un pote qui habitait pas loin, lui il aimait le foot, moi les films, on se passait le decodeur selon les besoins de chacuns (sachant qu'avec les redifs, on s'y retrouve toujours si on veut vraiment voir un truc).
Tout ça pour environ 8 euros chacuns, par mois.

EDIT: tout ça bien sur avant que l'ADSL débarque dans le foyer de tout un chacun hein. Maintenant meme les pauvres ils ont l'adsl, et ça coute 30 euros... 

Et meme tout seul, ça coute le prix d'un mmo... donc bon, faut pas pousser, faut juste pas etre une personne qui est dans le reportage "je travaille mais je suis pauvre", justement. ::rolleyes::

----------


## johnclaude

en parlant d'abonnement, je voulais renouveler le mien ce soir :rentréed'argentinside: j'avais déjà sorti la CB  et je passe un petit coup sur le forum avant, qu'est ce que je vois: "ati c'est joli" sous mon avatar.
c'est officiel: tant que j'ai un compliment envers ati je file plus un rond à canard pc (le plus sérieusement du monde)

----------


## Guest

EH BEN T'ES COOOOON

(le plus sérieusement du monde)

----------


## O.Boulon

> en parlant d'abonnement, je voulais renouveler le mien ce soir :rentréed'argentinside: j'avais déjà sorti la CB et je passe un petit coup sur le forum avant, qu'est ce que je vois: "ati c'est joli" sous mon avatar.
> c'est officiel: tant que j'ai un compliment envers ati je file plus un rond à canard pc (le plus sérieusement du monde)


Je m'en fous.
Fallait pas recommander une ATI à ton frère, même si il est con.
Je pensais que la famille et le troll en matière de carte graphique étaient des choses importantes pour vous, monsieur.

----------


## johnclaude

désolé mais je crois que mon frère n'a jamais essayé de jeux vidéos (bientot 40piges, 2 gosses tout ça) et j'ai bien essayé de lui inculqué les valeurs essentielles ("laisse un peu tomber les gosses, va dire du mal d'ati") mais il est irrécupérable et je n'ai pas trouver mieux pour le punir de ces années de non reconnaissance pour lui avoir monté une geforce dans son pc. oui comme l'univers de Dallas je suis aussi impitoyable

à l'attention de monsieur Boulon, pour reprendre une réplique célèbre je dirais:



> je trouve ça drôlement courageux de la part d’un pédé comme vous

----------


## Ezechiel

Tu te rends compte que quelque part, en conseillant une ATI à ton frère, le sang de ton sang, t'a fait de la peine à Boulon et à moi-même? Tu te rends compte? Nous qui t'admirions (Boulon sans oser l'admettre et moi au grand jour) depuis toujours?
Je suis même pas déçu, je suis juste triste...

----------


## elkoo

Tu mériterais d'avoir Tilt la tata comme frangin même que!

----------


## ElGato

oni², je vois pas de quoi tu parles.

----------


## Guest

Tu t'es vu quand t'abuses ?

----------


## johnclaude

> Tu te rends compte que quelque part, en conseillant une ATI à ton frère, le sang de ton sang, t'a fait de la peine à Boulon et à moi-même? Tu te rends compte? Nous qui t'admirions (Boulon sans oser l'admettre et moi au grand jour) depuis toujours?
> Je suis même pas déçu, je suis juste triste...


j'ai fait de la peine à Boulon et à toi le jour où vous avez réalisé que le jour ou vous en aurez une plus grosse que moi, c'est quand on parlera de nos femmes :;): 




> Tu mériterais d'avoir Tilt la tata comme frangin même que!


no comment, je suis sous le choc

----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai un SLI alors ta gueule.

----------


## Tink

> Tu te rends compte que quelque part, en conseillant une ATI à ton frère, le sang de ton sang, t'a fait de la peine à Boulon et à moi-même? Tu te rends compte? Nous qui t'admirions (Boulon sans oser l'admettre et moi au grand jour) depuis toujours?
> Je suis même pas déçu, je suis juste triste...


Comment les mces ils savent pas faire de la fausse flaterie!  :B):

----------


## Guest

> Comment les mces ils savent pas faire de la fausse flaterie!


Tu m'impressionnes tellement ce que tu dis est vrai.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> J'ai un SLI alors ta gueule.


les CALECO c'est plus confortable :technologicalidiot:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je viens de remarquer que Casque a Super Champion comme sous titre. C'est en rapport avec une chaine de super marché ?  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Il gagne tous les concours...
C'est un putain de super putain de champion !

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Il gagne tous les concours...
> C'est un putain de super putain de champion !


Z'avez qu'à faire le concours du moins roux il sera forcé de perdre ! ::P: 

:  machiavélik :

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je viens de remarqué que j'ai un joli sous-titre. Sauf qu'il y a une faute d'orthographe !
C'est Agnan, sans i.




> Agnan : très sérieux et toujours prêt à s'instruire, il est le premier de la classe et le chouchou de *la maîtresse à qui il fait souvent de la délation*, ce qui lui vaut d'être détesté par la plupart de ses camarades qui le traitent de cafard. En contrepartie, il montre parfois de la joie quand un camarade se fait punir. Il est le seul dans la classe à porter des lunettes (bien que Clotaire en ait porté durant un épisode) ce qui dissuade les autres de lui taper dessus. Agnan pleure très facilement lorsqu'il est contrarié ou embarrassé.


Je suis le seul à utiliser le bouton rapporter ?  ::ninja:: 

PS : je dois remercier qui ?  :;):

----------


## Ragondin

> PS : je dois remercier qui ?


Celui a qui tu fais des confidences :kleenex:  :^_^:

----------


## PrinceGITS

A mon avis, c'est Boulon.

----------


## Maxwell

Peut-être qu'il parlait de lui...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je crois que c'est vraiment celui du Petit Nicolas :




> C'est bon, on connait tous GITS et son côté "Moi maîtresse, je sais ! Je sais ! Je sais !"


J'exige donc la correction de la faute d'orthographe !

----------


## Athmos

> Mon buraliste c'est un gros con.
> J'achète tous mes magazines/journaux chez lui et cet enfoiré trouve le moyen de m'engueuler quand je feuillète un truc plus de dix secondes.
> 
> Ca me donne envie de m'abonner tiens, juste pour le faire chier.


C'est comme ça que j'ai fini par m'abonner, alors que je lis depuis toujours beaucoup de presse sans jamais le faire. Les commentaires "politiques et sociaux" du type du kiosque m'ont mené à conclure qu'il appartenait à ce que j'appellerais entre nous la catégorie des "gros cons béants".

D'habitude j'essaie d'encourager le commerce de proximité, mais j'essaie aussi de rémunérer le moins possible la bêtise crasse.

----------


## Maxwell

> il appartenait à ce que j'appellerais entre nous la catégorie des "gros cons béants".


Méfie toi de cette catégorie, ils sont bien plus nombreux que les autres.

----------


## Maxwell

OK.

Qui a fait ça ?
<-

----------


## johnnyblaguos

On a dit _"pas les mamans"_.

----------


## johnclaude

au fait j'adresse mes remerciements à qui de droit pour le retour d'un titre que j'aime bien.
renouvellement de l'abonnement cette semaine donc (mais pas ce soir pas de CB sous la mimine)

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> mais pas ce soir pas de CB sous la mimine


Tu es donc camionneur de jour.

----------


## Guest

> Tu es donc camionneur de jour.


Non, gigolo.

----------


## XWolverine

> Je viens de remarqué que j'ai un joli sous-titre.


L'avatar a été changé aussi ou c'est toi ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est moi. Pour être raccord. :mecclasse:

----------


## Maxwell

> C'est moi. Pour être raccord. :mecclasse:


Sauf que ton sous titre c'est pas Agnan donc c'est pas raccord. Si tu veux être raccord je te suggère:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Non, c'est une faute d'orthographe. Boulon n'a pas assez lu le petit Nicolas.

----------


## Ezechiel

Boulon c'est un journaliste total, il fait pas de fautes d'orthographe. 
C'est bien Aignan pour toi, donc faut que tu changes l'avatar  ::ninja::  







(va-t-il oser? Le pull sur les épaules?)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Dans ce cas, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'aurais un politicien, alors que je n'en parle jamais...

----------


## Maxwell

Ça te tourmente pas vrai ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Ça te tourmente pas vrai ?


Tait-toi, "tp master"

----------


## Maxwell

> Tait-toi, "tp master"


Il aurait du mettre ça ouais. Ou "Teleporter Master".

La on dirait René qui essaie de comprendre auprès de son contact Havas Voyage pourquoi ses tickets restau sont pas acceptés ici à Bogota.

----------


## crazycow

> Non, c'est une faute d'orthographe. Boulon n'a pas assez lu le petit Nicolas.


Honte à lui !

----------


## Eilkh

Euh... comment ce fait-ce que mon "titre" soit "Naze" ?!
ça correspond à quoi ? que je suis considéré comme tel ?
 ::huh:: 
Je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi j'aurai ce genre de statut vu ma faible participation...
 ::rolleyes:: 

Edith : ah bah ça c'est changé en "Z'oeuf"... lapincompris...  ::blink::

----------


## Guest

Oh un noob !

----------


## Eilkh

Nous sommes tous le "noob" de quelqu'un  ::|:

----------


## Guest

Oh un noob pseudo-philosophe !

----------


## TheToune

> Nous sommes tous le "noob" de quelqu'un


C'est en fonction du nombre de message posté en fait ...

Moi par exemple je sui un Roxx0r  :B):

----------


## Guest

Oh un noob qui croit qu'il est pas noob !

----------


## Pelomar

Oni c'est un fou de la vie, il méprise grave l'autorité, je le kiffe à mort

----------


## TheToune

> Oh un noob qui croit qu'il est pas noob !


S'toi le Noob ...  ::): 

Va picoler au lieu de raconter des conneries  ::o: 
T'est plus drôle quand t'est moins sobre  ::P:

----------


## Guest

Oh un noob qui s'est pas vu quand il a bu !




> Oni c'est un fou de la vie, il méprise grave l'autorité, je le kiffe à mort


Oh un noob qui fait presque du basket !

----------


## Eilkh

J'peux m'la joué noob susceptible aussi : je suis inscrit depuis le... 18/10/2006 ah bah ouais...
 ::siffle:: 
Bon, trêve de plaisanterie... je connais le système de titre dans les forums qui évoluent en fonction du nombre de posts de l'utilisateur, ça c'est bon... J'ai même compris celui de Canard PC qui nous fait évolué de Noobz0r, Rookie, Rookie Balboa puis à Z'oeuf... c'est juste que là, pendant un moment, j'ai eu un statut que je n'ai jamais vu chez quelqu'un d'autre, même quand je regarde la liste des membres, je ne le vois nul part ailleurs... bref, rien de grave, je me posais la question, c'est tout.
 :^_^:

----------


## Guest

Fais une pose maintenant  :B):

----------


## GruntGrunt

> J'peux m'la joué noob susceptible aussi : je suis inscrit depuis le... 18/10/2006 ah bah ouais...
> 
> Bon, trêve de plaisanterie... je connais le système de titre dans les forums qui évoluent en fonction du nombre de posts de l'utilisateur, ça c'est bon... J'ai même compris celui de Canard PC qui nous fait évolué de Noobz0r, Rookie, Rookie Balboa puis à Z'oeuf... c'est juste que là, pendant un moment, j'ai eu un statut que je n'ai jamais vu chez quelqu'un d'autre, même quand je regarde la liste des membres, je ne le vois nul part ailleurs... bref, rien de grave, je me posais la question, c'est tout.


Ca devait être parce que t'es naze alors  ::siffle::

----------


## Guest

Haha il est naze !

On se moque alors ?

----------


## TheToune

[quote=Oni-Oni;903023]Oh un noob qui s'est pas vu quand il a bu !
[quote]

Malheureusement si, il y a eu des videos  ::mellow:: 

J'ai du tuer tous les témoins  ::):

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Toi on va te jeter l'sobropre.


(Je ne fais que passer)

----------


## Eilkh

> Ca devait être parce que t'es naze alors


Ceci explique cela !

----------


## GruntGrunt

> http://www.obskure.com/forum/images/smilies/rulaiz.gif


Et ça, ça le confirme  ::P: 

Oui Oni, moquons nous  ::):

----------


## crazycow

J'ai un baton pour le toucher de loin si vous voulez.

*poc poc poc *

----------


## Guest

> Et ça, ça le confirme 
> 
> Oui Oni, moquons nous


Trop tard en fait je l'avais déjà fait avant de proposer.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je suis le seul à utiliser le bouton rapporter ? 
> 
> PS : je dois remercier qui ?


faut croire 
mais alors c'est sur toi qu'on pêut taper

----------


## Murne

Le nouveau titre de Rabot...  ::P:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J'ai le sens de l'auto-dérision. C'est l'une de mes nombreuses qualités.

----------


## Maxwell

> C'est l'une de mes nombreuses qualités.


Est ce que l'interminable liste de tes qualités intègre la possibilité de modifier un sous-titre autre que le tiens ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J'ai essayé mais soit j'ai pas trouvé soit je sais pas faire.

edit : ha si. J'ai failli sous-titré Murne "burne", mais je le connais pas assez.

----------


## Maxwell

Vires moi ce running gag pourri stp  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il me semble que seuls les admins peuvent changer les sous-titre. Donc Half (s'il est pas endormi dans un coin à rêver de Chuck Norris) ou Zoulou.

Et puis Arthur Rabot is a lie !

----------


## flibulin bulard

sous titrez moi mes bonnes gens...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Vires moi ce running gag pourri stp


No way.

----------


## flibulin bulard

et moi et moi et moi!

----------


## Guest

T'as déjà un pseudo perso, va pas réclamer plus.

----------


## flibulin bulard

si, parce que je le vaut bien!

tiens et j'ai trouvé un avatar parfay pour toi  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

Tu peux l'appliquer à ton année (que tu as ratée, suivant à la perfection mes prévisions).

----------


## flibulin bulard

moi aussi je t'aime  ::love:: 
soit fair-play, tire pas dans mes pattounes!

----------


## Maxwell

> Il me semble que seuls les admins peuvent changer les sous-titre. Donc Half (s'il est pas endormi dans un coin à rêver de Chuck Norris) ou Zoulou.


Hahaha tu mérites bien ton sous-titre toi  :^_^: 

"Maitresse maitresse !! moi ! moi ! moi !"



> No way.


Die.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ouais, sauf qu'il y a un "i" en trop.  ::(:

----------


## Guest

> Ouais, sauf qu'il y a un "i" en trop.


PrnceGITS ? PrinceGTS?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Moi j'aurais mis "fayot".

Voir fayot péteux.

----------


## Maxwell

> Ouais, sauf qu'il y a un "i" en trop.


et je trouve ça encore pire que mon u en trop.

----------


## flibulin bulard

pourquoi j'y ait pas droit moi?

----------


## Guest

T'es qui ? Je sens l'échec flotter autour de toi...

----------


## flibulin bulard

ouais, l'échec, et en plus je suis mat de peau, la guigne quoi...

----------


## Guest

Fais pas le fou, ton tour viendra. Faut juste pas trop être à cheval sur ses principes, pas se prendre pour le roi, mais utiliser les autres comme des pions.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Voir fayot péteux.


Très bon celui là. Par contre, j'aurais du mal à trouver un avatar en rapport...

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Fais pas le fou, ton tour viendra. Faut juste pas trop être à cheval sur ses principes, pas se prendre pour le roi, mais utiliser les autres comme des pions.


1) stop le rap
2) non, tu n'est pas dieu, t'est un con de vendeur a la FNOUC
 ::ninja:: 




> Fais pas le fou, ton tour viendra. Faut juste pas trop être à cheval sur ses principes, pas se prendre pour le roi, mais utiliser les autres comme des pions.


et c'était très nul comme vanne.

----------


## Guest

> 1) stop le rap
> 2) non, tu n'est pas dieu, t'est un con de vendeur a la FNOUC


S'pas du rap s'pèce de blaireau, c'étaient des jeux de mots sur les échecs.

Et je suis pas vendeur à la fnac pauvre tache.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> S'pas du rap s'pèce de blaireau, c'étaient des jeux de mots sur les échecs.


j'avais pigé, mais ça fait vachement penser a du sinik  ::ninja:: 




> Et je suis pas vendeur à la fnac pauvre tache.


tu devrais.

----------


## Guest

> j'avais pigé, mais ça fait vachement penser a du sinik 
> 
> 
> 
> tu devrais.


Hahaha il écoute du sinik !

Et vendeur à la fnac c'est vachement moins bien que ce que je fais.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Hahaha il écoute du sinik !
> 
> Et vendeur à la fnac c'est vachement moins bien que ce que je fais.


non, j'écoute même pas de rap. mon frère oui, la loi leonetti est donc un premier pas insuffisant.
et sinon t'est quoi, proxo?

----------


## Guest

Je suis Sobre. Et pas toi :revientdanslesrails:

----------


## flibulin bulard

ouais s'il vout plait, pour pallier a ma détresse d'étudiant raté filez moi un sous titre! c'est un excellent substitut pénien.

----------


## Maxwell

> Et vendeur à la fnac c'est vachement moins bien que ce que je fais.


Picoler toute la journée en postant 20 messages par jour ici et en mentant à ses parents sur ses études c'est pas une activité.

----------


## Guest

> Picoler toute la journée en postant 20 messages par jour ici et en mentant à ses parents sur ses études c'est pas une activité.


Ben euh je suis au boulot là. Donc je bois pas (par contre ouais je floode).

----------


## Maxwell

> Ben euh je suis au boulot là. Donc je bois pas (par contre ouais je floode).


Moi je suis au boulot je floode je bois et je fume.

owned.

----------


## flibulin bulard

putain aidez un étudiant a la dérive, foutez lui un sous titre insultant.

----------


## Guest

> Moi je suis au boulot je floode je bois et je fume.
> 
> owned.


Ouais mais comme je fume pas demi-owned.

Mais bon bâtard quand même.



> putain aidez un étudiant a la dérive, foutez lui un sous titre insultant.


Je trouve ça vachement plus rigolo de te regarder te démener comme ça pour rien.

----------


## Maxwell

> Ouais mais comme je fume pas demi-owned.
> 
> Mais bon bâtard quand même.


Non j'ai menti je bois du café et je fume pas. Enfin pas la journée.



> Je trouve ça vachement plus rigolo de te regarder te démener comme ça pour rien.


On dirait un chat qu'essaie d'attraper un reflet lumineux sur le mur  ::XD::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Quel est le comique qui à effacer les i de ma signature en corrigeant mon sous-titre ?
Bon, merci quand même d'avoir corriger. Il n'y a plus de doute maintenant  :;): 

PS : Bizarrement le i de vivants n'avait pas disparu...  ::P: 

PPS : Raaaaah, il manque aussi les i de mon pseudo.  ::cry:: 

PPPS : C'est super dur à prononcer maintenant.  ::wacko::

----------


## GruntGrunt

Oh putain ouais... PrnceGTS s'pas évident... Ca fait futur nom de CG nVidia  ::XD::

----------


## Guest

> PrnceGITS ? PrinceGTS?





> Quel est le comique qui à effacer les i de ma signature en corrigeant mon sous-titre ?
> Bon, merci quand même d'avoir corriger. Il n'y a plus de doute maintenant 
> 
> PS : Bizarrement le i de vivants n'avait pas disparu... 
> 
> PPS : Raaaaah, il manque aussi les i de mon pseudo. 
> 
> PPPS : C'est super dur à prononcer maintenant.


 :B): 

Je déchire. Mon nouveau sous-titre aussi.

----------


## Murne

> J'ai essayé mais soit j'ai pas trouvé soit je sais pas faire.
> 
> edit : ha si. J'ai failli sous-titré Murne "burne", mais je le connais pas assez.


Je l'ai dit dans mon premier post sur le fofo, j'étais persuadé que certains esprits tordus allaient faire le rapprochement. J'avais raison. Mais surtout faut pas te gêner, hein, je t'en prie. Au moins j'aurais l'air original.

----------


## Guest

Y va t'arriver une couille...

----------


## Jahwel

> Y va t'arriver une couille...


Nan, une burne.

----------


## Athmos

je crois que c'est une forme particulière d'habitant de forum, l'expliquer de blague.  ::P: erplexe:

----------


## Guest

Il veut s'assurer d'avoir compris, peut-être.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je l'ai dit dans mon premier post sur le fofo, j'étais persuadé que certains esprits tordus allaient faire le rapprochement. J'avais raison. Mais surtout faut pas te gêner, hein, je t'en prie. Au moins j'aurais l'air original.


Te plains pas.

----------


## crazycow

Uais mais tu l'as cherché!

----------


## Eradan

Depuis le temps que tu la subis sur le serveur des idiots...

----------


## Jahwel

> Il veut s'assurer d'avoir compris, peut-être.


Ouais, c'est exactement ça.  :B):

----------


## Largeman

Alors là je suis honoré  ::): 

Et surtout en train de me marrer comme un con depuis quelques minutes.

Edit: Mais ... Mais ... ????  ::cry::  Je l'aimais moi ce titre ...

----------


## Guest

Apparamment t'étais le seul.

----------


## Largeman

Tsss ...   ::(:  Et dire que je me suis abonné pour 2 ans

----------


## crazycow

Et?

----------


## Castor

Et rien. Il se déclare suce-boule. C'est tout à son honneur.

----------


## Largeman

::blink::  ::huh::  Je me déclare suce-boules ? Qu'est-ce qui me vaut tant de gentillesse ?

----------


## Castor

Nan mais moi aussi hein, tout le monde. C'est pas méchant.

----------


## Largeman

Ah d'accord. M'enfin je me considère pas comme un suce boules. Pourquoi disais-tu ça ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Parce que tu t'es abonné.

Et moi je suis dans les plus grands suce-boule vu que je me suis abonné pour 4 ans l'année dernière.  ::P:

----------


## Largeman

Ah oui 4ans c'est du lourd, tu fais pas que sucer toi  ::rolleyes:: 

Bon mais pour les titres, on m'en mets un puis on me le retire 15minutes plus tard... "Donner c'est donner, reprendre c'est voler", c'est pourtant clair non ?  ::blink::

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'était quoi ton sous titre ?
Car il y a des sous titres automatiques qui ne sont dispo que pour un nombre restreint de posts.

Genre quand tu as 380 posts, le sous titre c'est Airbus. (à moins que je confonde avec 747 et Boeing...)

----------


## Largeman

Ok honte à moi je retourne me cacher  ::|: 

Effectivement mon sous-titre était "Airbus", mais comme il est apparu juste après ce poste ... Je ne me suis douté de rien.

Enfin franchement qu'il tombe pile à ce moment là c'est fort, le hasard fait bien les choses  ::o:

----------


## greenflo

Franchement rox et rookie, c'est naze...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

T'as qu'à être plus constructif. Et je parle pas de légos.

----------


## Zepolak

> Quel est le comique qui à effacer les i de ma signature en corrigeant mon sous-titre ?
> Bon, merci quand même d'avoir corriger. Il n'y a plus de doute maintenant



Merci au modo qui a fait cela, ce fut une bonne plâtré de rire en ce qui me concerne  :^_^:

----------


## Akihabara

HAHA XD à 666, c'est Demon Tool !

----------


## johnclaude

youhou moi j'ai perdu mon titre perso parce que tink il a dit que je suis un méchant garçon. si il m'attrape il me met une fessée qui me fera les fesses toutes rouges ::rolleyes::

----------


## XWolverine

> youhou moi j'ai perdu mon titre perso parce que tink *il* a dit que je suis un méchant garçon. si *il* m'attrape *il* me met une fessée qui me fera les fesses toutes rouges


Elle

----------


## Maxwell

Et elle aime pas qu'on la prenne pour un mec.

Tu vas charger vieux.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il y en a un qui va avoir droit à un sous titre humiliant...

----------


## Castor

> Et elle aime pas qu'on la prenne pour un mec.


Mais elle aime bien les fessées.

(en mettre of course)

----------


## Guest

> Il y en a un qui va avoir droit à un sous titre humiliant...


Ben non, t'en as déjà un  ::huh::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> youhou moi j'ai perdu mon titre perso parce que tink il a dit que je suis un méchant garçon. si il m'attrape il me met une fessée qui me fera les fesses toutes rouges


La ramène pas trop.

----------


## johnclaude

> Elle


 oups, tant pis (je m'en rappellerai la prochaine fois)

----------


## Tink

Johnclaude: cherche pas le bonhomme c'est la deuxieme fois aujourd'hui d'autant que ce que tu dis est inexact.

----------


## johnclaude

restons-en là: je présente mes plus plates excuses

ps: t'es un homme ou une femme alors? parce qu'on me dit que tu es une femme(cf *XWolverine*), et ensuite tu dis "cherche pas le bonhomme". je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus, je suis perdu ::huh::

----------


## Guest

> restons-en là: je présente mes plus plates excuses
> 
> ps: t'es un homme ou une femme alors? parce qu'on me dit que tu es une femme(cf *XWolverine*), et ensuite tu dis "cherche pas le bonhomme". je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus, je suis perdu


Fais comme l'oiseau.

----------


## johnclaude

quelle culture!

----------


## Goji

Surtout que jamais rien ne l'empêche.

----------


## Guest

> quelle culture!


C'est toute ma jeunesse. Enfin mon enfance, quoi.

Sinon je sais pas trop à quoi il sert, ce topic.

----------


## johnclaude

et là c'est le drame: en présentant des excuses j'ai fait partir le topic en couille. 
c'est cuit je suis bon pour le ban. c'était un plaisir de vous connaitre. rendez vous sur un forum de poney peut être

----------


## orime

Avoir un sous titre "tête brulée", ca serait pour moi une consécration après une vie entière a souffrir...

 ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

Sauf que non.
1) On quémande pas.
2) On demande pas le contenu d'un test quand on peut acheter le mag'...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Sauf que non.
> 1) On quémande pas.
> 2) On demande pas le contenu d'un test quand on peut acheter le mag'...


Et on peut demander le contenu d'une preview?

Parce que Left4Dead quoi  ::mellow::

----------


## orime

> Sauf que non.
> 1) On quémande pas.
> 2) On demande pas le contenu d'un test quand on peut acheter le mag'...

----------


## Paul Verveine

Fais pas ton malin !

----------


## Guest

> Fais pas ton malin !


Ca te dit un petit voyage en avion ?

----------


## crazycow

En charter bien sur...

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Ca te dit un petit voyage en avion ?


comprend pô, elle est où la blague ?
si je répond oui il se passe quoi ?
et non il se passe quoi ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Il se Charles Passe quoi.

Merci bonsoir.

----------


## Zepolak

Ah oui...

Je comprends le pseudo là...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> comprend pô, elle est où la blague ?
> si je répond oui il se passe quoi ?
> et non il se passe quoi ?


Regarde ton sous-titre.

----------


## Paul Verveine

c'est nul les blagues qu'il faut expliquer mais je vois toujours pas le rapport entre "Mr T" et "voyage en avion"

----------


## Guest

Il flippe pas un peu en avion Mr T=> Barracuda ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

ah bon ? me souviens pas... quelle tapette !

ce gros plein de soupe est une lopette !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pour le coup, le plan s'est déroulé avec beaucoup d'accros.  ::|:

----------


## Guest

> ah bon ? me souviens pas... quelle tapette !
> 
> ce gros plein de soupe est une lopette !


Ils sont obligés de le feinter à chaque fois pour l'endormir et le faire grimper.

----------


## Paul Verveine

mais je m'en fous, moi, je suis Monsieur Thé !

à moins que ce soit Mister Tea  ::(:

----------


## Guest

Monsieur teub !

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Ce post s'adresse à la personne qui m'a mis un élégant sous-titre.  :B): 

Qu'il en soit remercié.

Ou pas.

----------


## johnclaude

> Monsieur teub !


+1 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Je soutiens Salté pour un sous-titre.

Une fille qui poste intelligemment dans le topic de b0b0, c'est rare.

----------


## Guest

MACHO MACHO MAAAN I WANNA BE A MACHO MAAAN  ::lol::

----------


## ElGato

> Je soutiens Salté pour un sous-titre.
> 
> Une fille qui poste intelligemment dans le topic de b0b0, c'est rare.


Ton à toi avis compte pas, elle t'as soudoyé.
Et je suis poli.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Monsieur teub !


Non, ça c'est moi.

----------


## Guest

> Non, ça c'est moi.


Non, ça c'est toi. (?)

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> MACHO MACHO MAAAN I WANNA BE A MACHO MAAAN




Pitié donnez-moi un autre sous-titre !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ohhhhh c'est donc toi sur cette magnifique vidéo... Cool !

*pute*

----------


## Backbone

Je pige rien au système de groupe...
Avant le nouveau forum, j'étais *jesaisplusquoi* mais ça roxxait.
Depuis je suis repassé caneton.
Ensuite j'ai été un court moment x86ADV, suite à mon accès à la partie hardware advanced, avant de repasser caneton.
Et ce soir je suis passé dans le groupe AirBus, puis retour à caneton...

Une explication logique et rationnelle ? =)

 ::):

----------


## Jahwel

> Une explication logique et rationnelle ? =)


Un admin se fait chier.  ::):

----------


## Backbone

> Un admin se fait chier.


Ce canard est un scandale ! ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je pige rien au système de groupe...
> Avant le nouveau forum, j'étais *jesaisplusquoi* mais ça roxxait.
> Depuis je suis repassé caneton.
> Ensuite j'ai été un court moment x86ADV, suite à mon accès à la partie hardware advanced, avant de repasser caneton.
> Et ce soir je suis passé dans le groupe AirBus, puis retour à caneton...
> 
> Une explication logique et rationnelle ? =)


Airbus = 380 messages si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## Backbone

> Airbus = 380 messages si j'ai bien compris.


Je n'avais pas fait la relation, mais c'est bien possible en effet ^^
Y'a un récapitulatif quelquepart ? Je m'y perd dans tout ces groupes =)

----------


## Zepolak

Ce ne sont pas des groupes, ce sont justes des sous-titres n'ayant aucune valeur.

Et si tu es vraiment curieux, la question que tu as posé a je crois déjà été posée dans ce même topic et a reçu une réponse... Je crois...

----------


## XWolverine

> Je n'avais pas fait la relation, mais c'est bien possible en effet ^^


Attend le 666  :;):

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Je suis pile dessus.

 ::lol::  Demon Tool

----------


## XWolverine

Je vois ça  :;):

----------


## Goji

Bonheur éphémère  ::siffle::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Oui.  ::cry::  Je l'aurais bien gardé ce titre.

----------


## XWolverine

Fallait plus poster  ::P: 
Sinon, c'est la première fois que je le vois.

----------


## ducon

On peut avoir la liste complète des titres officiels, ou c'est secret défense ?

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

D'après ElGato : 




> C'est nawak les sous-titres depuis qu'half a arrêté la coke grâce au speedball:
> 
> RP
>  Noobz0r
>  Rookie
>  Rookie II
>  Rookie III
>  Alcoolique
>  Rookie Balboa
> ...


il y a aussi "attaché de presse" pour le premier message.

----------


## Maxwell

Et Demon Tool pour le 666eme message.

----------


## Zepolak

> Et Demon Tool pour le 666eme message.


Et Airbus aussi il paraît...

----------


## Jahwel

> Et Airbus aussi il paraît...


380Messages  ::):

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Ouais voilà, mais ce qui serait top c'est de savoir de combien à combien de messages on a ces titres, il me tarde de passer à Canardeur qui poutre quand même 100 fois plus que Caneton.

----------


## Jahwel

> Ouais voilà, mais ce qui serait top c'est de savoir de combien à combien de messages ont a ces titres, ils me tardent de passer à Canardeur qui poutre quand même 100 fois plus que Caneton.


Direction -> Le topic de b0b0, ça monte vite tu verra  ::):

----------


## ElGato

Ç'a pas mal changé depuis d'ailleurs. Y'a "naze" pour 88, un "Rox&Rookie" qui traîne quelque part...

----------


## Jahwel

> Ç'a pas mal changé depuis d'ailleurs. Y'a "naze" pour 88, un "Rox&Rookie" qui traîne quelque part...


2500Messages, d'ailleurs j'y suis presque, je vais arrêté de poster, j'aime pas ce titre.

----------


## TheToune

> Ç'a pas mal changé depuis d'ailleurs. Y'a "naze" pour 88, un "Rox&Rookie" qui traîne quelque part...


Comment ça "naze" pour 88 ?????

Ca veut dire quoi ?
Que les vosgiens sont des nazes ??????

Mais je vous emmerde moi messieurs ...
C'est pas parce que les ch'tis ont perdu leur status d'idiots de la france depuis un certains film à la con, qu'il faut se rabattre sur d'autres départments français.
Prenez vous en aux alsaciens, des vrais ***** ceux là, même l'allemagne n'en veut plus.

non mais  ::o: 

 ::P:

----------


## Guest

> Comment ça "naze" pour 88 ?????
> 
> Ca veut dire quoi ?
> [...] même l'allemagne n'en veut plus.


T'as mis le doigt sur quelque chose là  ::rolleyes::

----------


## TheToune

> T'as mis le doigt sur quelque chose là


 ::o: 

Oser me retourner mon propre argument c'est un super coup bas.
Surtout que c'est non avenu car tout le monde aime les vosgiens  :B): 

On est grand, beau, fort, inteligent ...

... et ont produit de la mirabelle.  ::wub::

----------


## Guest

Ah non mais ce que j'ai coupé dans le quote faut pas s'en soucier.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> On est grand, beau, fort, inteligent ...


Rajoute "blond aux yeux bleus" et tu te rapproches encore...

----------


## Maxwell

Quelle culture Oni. Je détruit un mur porteur de mon appart' en ton hommage.

----------


## TheToune

> Rajoute "blond aux yeux bleus" et tu te rapproches encore...


Je suis brun aux yeux vert  ::o: 
Et si on est grand, beau, fort, inteligent le plus notable reste "ont produit de la mirabelle", Ce qui est entre nous bien plus utile a l'humanité.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Je vois plus quoi lui donner comme indice moi...

"La nuit des longs couteaux" ça te dit quelque chose ?

----------


## Guest

> Quelle culture Oni. Je détruit un mur porteur de mon appart' en ton hommage.


 ::XD::  Dur.

----------


## Serra

> Surtout que c'est non avenu car tout le monde aime les vosgiens 
> 
> On est grand, beau, fort, inteligent ...
> 
> ... et ont produit de la mirabelle.


Je confirme !  :;): 




> Je suis brun aux yeux vert 
> Et si on est grand, beau, fort, inteligent le plus notable reste "ont produit de la mirabelle", Ce qui est entre nous bien plus utile a l'humanité.


et là, tout est dit !

T'as quand même oublié les bonbons La Vosgienne et le papier Clairefontaine !  :B):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je suis brun aux yeux vert 
> Et si on est grand, beau, fort, inteligent le plus notable reste "ont produit de la mirabelle", Ce qui est entre nous bien plus utile a l'humanité.


Quelqu'un lui explique ?  ::cry:: 

(H)

----------


## TheToune

> Je vois plus quoi lui donner comme indice moi...
> 
> "La nuit des longs couteaux" ça te dit quelque chose ?





> Quelqu'un lui explique ? 
> 
> (H)


Non mais je crois voir ou vous voulez en venir ...
C'est le raisonement pour en arriver là que j'ai du mal a saisir.

Et puis merde je cuve là ... faites pas chier.

----------


## kilfou

Etant moi même vosgien, je te donne la solution.
88 = Heil Hitler en langage de nazillon de merte.
Bicoz H est la 8 ème lettre de l'alphabet.
Rien à voir avec notre magnifique département ! :B):

----------


## TheToune

> Etant moi même vosgien, je te donne la solution.
> 88 = Heil Hitler en langage de nazillon de merte.
> Bicoz H est la 8 ème lettre de l'alphabet.
> Rien à voir avec notre magnifique département !


 ::mellow:: 
Désolé je n'ai pas une grande culture du nazisme ... 
C'est effectivement une reference que j'avais completement loupé ...

Pour me punir de cette inculture je me mettrait plusieurs poigné de verre pilé dans l'anus.

----------


## Serra

Ben j'comprend tout de même pas la référence avec le pays des brimbelles  :;): 

Et qui c'est qui veut son point godwin ?

----------


## kilfou

88 c'est le Numéro du Département des Vosges !!

Parigot Tête de Veau, comme on dit par cz nous !  ::ninja:: 

Brimbelles et Mirabelles POWAA !  :B):

----------


## ducon

> Comment ça "naze" pour 88 ?????


Naze parce que 88 était utilisé par certains groupuscules nazillons comme nombre fétiche. Oui, le H est la huitième lettre de l'alphabet.
D'autres groupuscules utilisaient 18.

----------


## XWolverine

Bon, alors ça donnerai un truc comme ça :



```
0         Bot
1         Attaché de presse
2-19      Noobz0r
20-29     Rookie
30-39     Rookie II
40-49     Rookie III
50        Rookie IV
51        Alcoolique
52-68     Rookie Balboa
69        Tête à queue
70-87     Rookie Balboa
88        Naze ???
89-??     Rookie Balboa (non, c'est pas 100)
??-249    Z'oeuf
250-379   Caneton
380       Airbus
381-499   Caneton
500-665   Canardeur
666       Demon tool
667-999   Canardeur
1000-1499 Hardc0re
1500-1999 Highsc0re
2000-2099 Rox&Rookie
2100-4999 Roxx0r
5000- ... Tyranaus0r
```

----------


## Frite

> Bon, alors ça donnerai un truc comme ça :


Et 0 messages : Bot.

----------


## Zepolak

> On est grand, beau, fort, *inteligent* ...


Y a un truc, là...  ::rolleyes:: 
 :^_^:

----------


## XWolverine

> Et 0 messages : Bot.


Oui, c'est vrai (suffit de choper le dernier inscrit).
Tiens, j'ai vu mon premier alcoolique aujourd'hui (51 messages) et Tête à queue hier (69). Toujours pas vu d'Airbus.

----------


## johnclaude

tiens je pense que JYS mériterait un statut particulier genre "abbé Pierre"
il se propose de dépanner un mec qui habite vers chez lui, sans parler d'argent. il faut saluer sa grandeur d'âme à ce petit
http://www.canardplus.com/forums/sho...t=24988&page=2

----------


## TheToune

> Y a un truc, là...


J'ai perdu toute crédibilité  ::mellow::

----------


## XWolverine

Bon, ça manque de titres à un numéro. je propose :
- CPC à 464 (voir 6128), pour faire au croire que le type est passé membre de CPC,
- Battlefield à 1942 (ou Capcom, parce que c'est plus hardc0re),
- Front à 242,
- Intel à 486,
- Bug à 2000,
- GeForce à 8800,
- Roland à 808 (ou 303),
- ...

----------


## Murne

Ça peut le faire, surtout Battlefield, j'aime bien.

Sinon, j'ai ri quand j'ai vu le nouveau titre de Boulon.  ::):

----------


## KikujiroTM

Ca va je suis toujours pas Pikachu en Chef.

----------


## johnclaude

trop bon la private joke pour les habitués de la partie hardware: nos est *x86 fake*

----------


## KikujiroTM

> trop bon la private joke pour les habitués de la partie hardware: nos est *x86 fake*


Ahahah le vieil aigri qui veut être x86 !

----------


## johnclaude

non mais je suis x86 mon petit, j'ai meme eu un sous titre que j'ai perdu grâce à nos chers modérateurs en la mémoire desquels je brule des chatons régulièrement

----------


## KikujiroTM

> j'ai meme eu un sous titre que j'ai perdu grâce à nos chers modérateurs en la mémoire desquels je brule des chatons régulièrement


Mais actuellement tu ne l'es plus.

----------


## johnclaude

je peux toujours poster dans la partie hardware advanced donc si

----------


## Guest

Ben non c'est pas marqué.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> je peux toujours poster dans la partie hardware advanced donc si


Comment t'as trop les boules.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Haha ouais, c'est bon d'avoir les boules.

----------


## Zepolak

> Haha ouais, c'est bon d'avoir les boules.


C'est con, mais je me suis bidonné.

Ça, c'était du timing !  :^_^:

----------


## XWolverine

Tiens, PrinceGITS, t'a récupéré tes i on dirait  ::XD::

----------


## johnclaude

mdr, pauvre princeGITS. je l'imagine bien en souffre douleur à l'école

@KikujiroTM et johnnyblaguos=> ha ouai  c'est vous qui avez les boules. hein zaza viens voir comment elles sont grosses leurs boules :fogielauxguignols:

----------


## PrinceGITS

::(: 

C'est malin...
Par contre, je suis en login auto, si j'ai à le faire manuellement, je mets ii ou PrinceGITS ?

Et puis il faut que je trouve un avatar en rapport... Là, ça va être dur.

Bon, je crois que je vais remettre Link, au moins on m'identifiera avec mon avatar.

J'espère que le proverbe "qui aime bien, châtie bien" s'applique ici... Mais j'ai un gros doute vu l'état d'esprit de la rédac... Ça doit bien les faire marrer.  ::):

----------


## Coin-Coin

Afin d'éviter toute confusion, peux-tu préciser ce qui est "gros" chez toi  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Méééééheuuuuuuuu

----------


## XWolverine

> Et puis il faut que je trouve un avatar en rapport... Là, ça va être dur.


Une voiture qui dérape en freinant ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Sinon, y a toujours "Deuzy", la meuf *à* Donald.

----------


## eulaïne

> Méééééheuuuuuuuu


marrant je trouve tes pseudos de plus en plus cool

----------


## ducon

> - Intel à 486,


Ou à 8086.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## XWolverine

> C'est malin...


back to basics, mais faudra que tu pense à refaire ta signature  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oui, je viens de voir ça.  ::):

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Dommage :/

On te fait la bite au cirage quand même ?

----------


## Norochj

> back to basics, mais faudra que tu pense à refaire ta signature


D'ailleurs c'est censé faire référence à quoi "Back to basics" comme sous-titre ???
Car à part une réference à un article sur "Basic Channel" dans un magasine electro et bien je vois pas trop  ::huh::

----------


## Paul Verveine

> D'ailleurs c'est censé faire référence à quoi "Back to basics" comme sous-titre ???
> Car à part une réference à un article sur "Basic Channel" dans un magasine electro et bien je vois pas trop


ça veut dire qu'il retrouve son pseudo  ::sad::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> ça veut dire qu'il retrouve son pseudo


Tu vois, tes sous-titres sont nuls, ils sont trop simple, on les comprend pas...  ::ninja::

----------


## Angelina

J'ai jamais pensé a demander, parceque j'aime pas déranger... Est ce que je pourrait avoir "borgne to be ouaiide", "to borgne or not to borgne", ou n'importe quel jeu de mots débile qui ait un-lien-avec-les-borgnes, comme titre s'il vous plait?

Merci d'avance. Enfin, en espèrant qu'un admin passe par là...

----------


## Morgoth

J'ose quémander, pourrais-je avoir comme sous-titre "Reposte quand tu veux"/"La Reposte quand tu veux" ?
Les habitués des jeux du forum comprendront.
Merci beaucoup d'avance.

----------


## XWolverine

> ou n'importe quel jeu de mots débile qui ait un-lien-avec-les-borgnes, comme titre s'il vous plait?


C'est risqué, comme demande  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

On quémande pas.

----------


## Morgoth

Et en demandant ?  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

On s'attire des ennuis.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

En trois.

----------


## Morgoth

> On s'attire des ennuis.


En effet.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Wtf ??

----------


## boris-fr

tu peux pas comprendre
salut l'artiste.

----------


## orime

> Et en demandant ?


Sinon fait ton boudeur.

----------


## Morgoth

> Sinon fait ton boudeur.


Je veux récupérer mon Pseudo Morgoth sinon je boude.

----------


## orime

T'es mignonne comme ca  ::P:

----------


## crazycow

HAHA, bien fait sale mendiant !

----------


## johnclaude

tiens fefe est *X86 ADV Natif*
j'avais jamais vu

----------


## Arseur

Je remercie qui ?  ::):

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Je remercie qui ?


Je dirais ton auguste personne, pour t'être auto balancé (ça arrive).

----------


## Arseur

Gné ?  ::blink:: 
:faitsemblant: Ah, ok.  ::mellow::

----------


## leroliste

> Et en demandant ?


C'est nul de demander un surnom, un surnom ça s'acquiert par la somme de ce que tu es aux yeux des autres, c'est quelque chose qu'on te donne, qui se merite (en bien ou en mal), se donner un p'tit nom soi meme, cay pas bien, on force le destin.

C'est comme dans les catacombes de paris, avant les cataphiles avaient des surnoms qui leur etaient donnés, maintenant avec la nouvelle generation, ils se donnent eux memes leurs surnoms, ce qui les vident de leur substance.
Avant les gens avaient des surnoms comme "fouine", "mouillé" ou encore "pioche". Maintenant ils ont des surnoms comme "dwarf" ou "l'araignée noire".
C'est dommage.

----------


## Rùman

Tiens à la place de changer de titre, y a pas moyen de modifier son pseudo ?  ::ninja::  J'avais choisi celui-ci il y a pas mal de temps mais ça ne correspond plus exactement à celui que j'utilise habituellement. Sur Steam, je m'appelle [CPC] "Rùman" (je suis d'origine croate, j'ai toujours apprécié la langue). Ce serait sympa d'avoir le même pseudonyme, j'ai pas envie de recréer un compte juste pour ça.  ::P: Merci !

----------


## johnnyblaguos

MP à un des modos. Mais tu donneras de ton corps en contre-partie, et c'est un deal duquel on ne sort jamais.

Et si t'es pas abonné, c'est pas la peine.

----------


## Rùman

Ah ouais quand même, j'hésite finalement. Par contre, je suis même plus qu'un abonné ! J'achète carrément plusieurs CanardPC en librairie pour les "donner" à mes amis.  :B): Vu la qualité du magazine, je me permets de montrer la voie à ces pauvres brebis égarées.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Alors prends-toi plusieurs abonnements.

----------


## O.Boulon

Il s'appelle déjà Rùman.

Hum, de la bonne graine d'abonné.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Fallait pas lui dire ça, à Rùman.

Tu viens de perdre 5 abonnements, donc potentiellement un jambon à l'os en moins.

----------


## b0b0

je vois pas du tout pourquoi j'ai ce nouveau sous titre  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca pourrait être pire. Tu aurais pu avoir "Shampoing".

----------


## b0b0

> Ca pourrait être pire. Tu aurais pu avoir "Shampoing".


c'est vrai  ::):

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Sinon, johnnyblaguos c'etait sympa comme nick. (Celui qui l'a changé je le maraboute depuis deux semaines).

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca expliquerait l'intransigeance du vigile.

----------


## sissi

Il est ou mon ancien titre non non??  

C'était un cadeau de Georges
 ::cry::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Ca expliquerait l'intransigeance du vigile.


C'est juste mon beau frère. Je comprends mieux la discussion devant la blanquette samedi dernier.

----------


## b0b0

> Il est ou mon ancien titre non non??  
> 
> C'était un cadeau de Georges


au havre (dtc)

----------


## sissi

> au havre (dtc)


Vous êtes?

----------


## b0b0

> Vous êtes?


je suis fiston

----------


## sissi

> je suis fisté


Omagad!

----------


## b0b0

ban dévoile ma vie privée

----------


## johnnyblaguos

osef ?

----------


## kharsneg

C'est même pas un bon film mon titre  ::|:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ah ouais quand même, j'hésite finalement. Par contre, je suis même plus qu'un abonné ! J'achète carrément plusieurs CanardPC en librairie pour les "donner" à mes amis. Vu la qualité du magazine, je me permets de montrer la voie à ces pauvres brebis égarées.


Han, tu ridicules PrinceGITS et ses 4 ans d'abonnements là  ::mellow::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est même pas un bon film mon titre


Tu n'en a plus pour longtemps.




> Bon, alors ça donnerai un truc comme ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 0         Bot
> 1         Attaché de presse
> 2-19      Noobz0r
> 20-29     Rookie
> ...

----------


## ducon

Rien pour 2001 ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Space Odyssey ?
Et tu peutt continuer avec 2010 et... me souviens plus, 2039 ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Space Odyssey ?
> Et tu peutt continuer avec 2010 et... me souviens plus, 2039 ?


Tu peux en faire plein des comme ça :
-2000 : bug
-1997 : New York
-2013 : Los Angeles...

----------


## ducon

> Space Odyssey ?
> Et tu peutt continuer avec 2010 et... me souviens plus, 2039 ?


Nan, 2061.

----------


## Dwich

bijour 
je suis plus un bot :s 
dommage .

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, mais fait un effort sur les majuscule quand même.

----------


## Diwydiant

Petite question, comme ça, ploum ploum ploum, en passant...

Est-il possible de voir son "rang" rétrogradé ?

Parce que j'étais fier d'être passé canardeur... Je me baladais dans la rue, en Ecosse, le torse bombé, les femmes se jetaient à mes pieds et les hommes m'enviaient et jouaient de la cornemuse en mon honneur...

Seulement, du jour au lendemain (enfin, une après-midi), je suis redevenu Noobz0r, sans raison apparente...

Et pour une fois mon taux d'alcool dans le sang était plus que correct (ça me changeait par rapport à d'habitude)...

Alors, que dois-je en penser ? 
Représailles d'un modo ?
"Reset" aléatoire ?
Mise en marche de Skynet ?
Pas assez bu ce jour là ?
The cake is a lie ?
Do you wanna get tazed ?

 :;): 


Humm, je suis tout de même circonspect...


A tantôt, j'ai mon kilt à repasser... 

 :;):

----------


## b0b0

je trouve mon sous titre vulgaire

----------


## Diwydiant

bah, ne te plein pas, il aurait pu être beaucoup plus affligeant et dégradant pour ton anatomie...

 :;):

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> bah, ne te plein pas, il aurait pu être beaucoup plus affligeant et dégradant pour ton anatomie...


Je serais tenté de dire que la rétrogradation on s'en fout. Ouais, je sais, sexuellement ça le faisait mais pas de chance.

----------


## Diwydiant

Ah oui, mais non, je ne suis pas d'accord !   ::cry:: 

Me voilà redevenu un "bot"



Pourquoi ça me tombe dessus deux fois d'affilée ?

 ::cry:: 

Je n'embête personne, je fais ma petite tambouille sur les forums etc etc, je n'insulte pas, bref je ne suis pas chiant, et là, rebelotte...

Reset aléatoire ?

Humm...

 ::(:

----------


## NitroG42

3 fois.

Je crois qu'ils sont un peu sadique.

----------


## Diwydiant

> 3 fois.
> 
> Je crois qu'ils sont un peu sadique.


Je trouve aussi...

 ::cry:: 

Quelqu'un en Haut lieu se joue-t-il de moi ?

Boulon ? 
Zoulou ?
Rabot ?
Gringo ?


Skynet ?


Bon, en même temps, ce n'est pas primordial, mais quand même, là ça tourne à l'obstination la plus primaire...

 ::|: 
*DO YOU WANNA GET TAZED ?

* :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

En effet  ::P: .

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Le mien a changé deux fois en deux jours, si ça continue, je me désabonne.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Le mien a changé deux fois en deux jours, si ça continue, je me désabonne.


Je te comprends, je sais ce que tu endure, mais dis-toi que la vie, la nature et les petits animaux sont là pour nous soutenir moralement...

Le mien à changé 2 fois en une après midi, mais je l'assume tant bien que mal, parce que... parce que...

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!!!


 :;): 


(@ Rabot => oh, et j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites, Monsieur) 
*slurp* *slurp*  
 :;):  :;):  :;):

----------


## francou008

Pourquoi j'ai un petit + à coté du pseudo dans la liste des gens connectés?
:idiotquiasoifdeconnaissances:

----------


## Jeckhyl

+ = amis

----------


## francou008

Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh...
Mais comment j'ai pu être aussi con pour m'ajouter en ami?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ce sont les aléas du célibat.

----------


## NitroG42

ahaha putain, je l'ai ajouté en amis aussi, c'est pour ca qu'on comprenait pas XD !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ce que j'ignore c'est la différence entre + noir et + bleu. Je suppose que dans un des cas c'est l'amitié mutuelle (mais virile).

----------


## francou008

> Ce que j'ignore c'est la différence entre + noir et + bleu. Je suppose que dans un des cas c'est l'amitié mutuelle (mais virile).


Clap clap, encore une bonne réponse.

----------


## NitroG42

> Ce que j'ignore c'est la différence entre + noir et + bleu. Je suppose que dans un des cas c'est l'amitié mutuelle (mais virile).


Ou les users ignorés non ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah merde un des gars que j'ai en amis m'aurait en ignore ?

Nan je ne pense pas  ::): .

EDIT Après essais les ignorés n'apparaissent pas différenciés dans la liste des gens présent.

----------


## Velgos

1€ fdp ca fait reference à quoi?

----------


## spongebong

> Pourquoi ça me tombe dessus deux fois d'affilée ?


Je crois que c'est juste un peu tendu au niveau des fiertés chauvino-géographique et des drapeaux en général

Et pis, mon dieu, qu'est ce que t'écris mal.




> 69        Tête à queue
> 70-87     Rookie Balboa
> * 88        Naze ???*


muahaha  :^_^:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Vous risquez votre pseudo, votre sous-titre, vos droits de postage et une bonne humiliation publique en cas de :
> 
> -Racisme and co
> -Pornographie
> -Snuff
> -"Erotisme" n'ayant pas de lien avec le jeu vidéo
> -Insultes gratuites et connes (pas les drôles)
> -Cassage de blagues / d'ambiance
> -Diffamation
> ...


Bon, en fait je m'en fout un ptit peu de me faire rétrograder à la chaine, mais après une observation minutieuse, impartiale et Ô Combien poussée, l'utilisation de drapeaux nationaux n'entre pas en cause (ou sous le regroupement "insultes gratuites et connes" ? Mouais, possible... Capilotractré, certes,  mais envisageable...)

 :;): 


Mais je résisterai encore et toujours, Foi de Ch'ti !

Mouhouhouhahahaha...


(ok, j'arrête) 

 :;):

----------


## El Gringo

Il y a des choses formellement interdites, et d'autres qui le sont tacitement. La course au post a ainsi toujours été réprimée sur ce forum, c'est un style de vie.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Pourquoi y a plus le in dans mes fdp m'sieur Gringo ?

----------


## Maxwell

C'est quand même la honte de bosser chez CPC et de pas pouvoir choisir son titre.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Il y a des choses formellement interdites, et d'autres qui le sont tacitement. La course au post a ainsi toujours été réprimée sur ce forum, c'est un style de vie.


Voilà une réponse claire et précise, et qui me convient parfaitement...

Là, pour le coup, je ne peux qu'opiner docilement du chef, bien que n'ayant pas fait consciemment une "course au post"...

Ok, parfois je donne l'impression d'habiter dans "les jeux du forum", mais je veillerai désormais à ralentir mes ardeurs     :;): 


Merci en tout cas pour cette réponse, Gringo...

 :;):

----------


## Snowman

Pourquoi j'ai écopé de "Rodriiiguez" ? Parce que je suis un branleur ou que je déteste son adaptation de _Sin City_ ?

----------


## Maxwell

A mon avis t'as plutôt un coté cascadeur loupé.

----------


## Guest

Hahahaha énorme  ::XD::

----------


## El Gringo

> Pourquoi y a plus le in dans mes fdp m'sieur Gringo ?


Parce que c'est plus les frais de port, t'aimes pas ?  ::cry::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ha ok, j'ai pigé. Si c'est très bon.

----------


## Keril Cahendirr

> Bon, alors ça donnerai un truc comme ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 0         Bot
> 1         Attaché de presse
> 2-19      Noobz0r
> 20-29     Rookie
> ...


Rien pour 42 ? je suis excessivement déçu.
(et accessoirement excessivement loin d'y parvenir vu mon débit de postage.)

----------


## Snowman

> A mon avis t'as plutôt un coté cascadeur loupé.


Ça n'explique pas grand-chose.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Vu d'ici, ça semble la bonne façon d'appréhender ton intronisation.

----------


## Guest

> Ça n'explique pas grand-chose.


Les petites annonces.

----------


## Maxwell

Père, et fils.

----------


## flibulin bulard

Je peut pas reprendre un pseudo "normal"?

----------


## greenflo

Allez faites un geste, ça lui ferait tellement plaisir...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si quelqu'un pouvait apporter une réponse au sujet des + noirs ou bleus à côté du pseudo de quelqu'un qu'on a mis en "amis" (pourquoi deux couleurs différentes), c'est pas que la question m'empêche de dormir, ni que j'ai tant que çà besoin d'amis, mais juste que çà m'embête de ne pas savoir, quoi.

----------


## Guest

Si tu regardes bien, dans la liste principale des gens connectés, toutes les virgules après le pseudo d'un modo sont bleues. Ca doit être la même chose.

Edit: ah non tiens, plus maintenant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et juste maintenant que je voulais prendre un screenshot, plus de croix bleues à l'horizon, y compris chez des gens qui, il me semblent, en avaient avant. Donc l'hypothèse du bug d'affichage n'est pas à exclure. 

j'aimerais bien que Chuck Norris nous le confirme un jour.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Démonstrachionne. Catzrule +, vwr +.



Bon, je ne cache pas que je n'ai aucune skillz sous Paint  ::): .

----------


## Maxwell

> Bon, je ne cache pas que je n'ai aucune skillz sous Paint .


Tu ferais mieux de cacher que Catzrule c'est ton pote.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai pas d'amis sur ce forum  ::):  Par contre j'ai cerné des gens qui ont des opinions qui m'apparaissent intéressantes. Et là n'est pas le sujet  :;): .

----------


## Lt Anderson

Sinon la saga Timothée, çà sarrête quand?
Je pense que tout le monde le sait maintenant que Gringo est tonton d'un shampooing.

----------


## Joe 2 Doigts

Pour changer , faudrait q'un truc le remplace.

----------


## Maxwell

Mon pote vient d'accoucher d'une petite Margot.

Enfin, lui ou sa femme, peu importe.

----------


## Goji

Ah, la brave Margot ! :brassens inside:

----------


## Erokh

question très con, et qui a trèèèès peu de chances de réussite, mais bon, je tente quand même: j'ai oublié la Majuscule sur la première lettre de mon pseudo. Si quelqu'un pouvait la mettre, ce serait bien urbain  ::):

----------


## orime

> question très con, et qui a trèèèès peu de chances de réussite, mais bon, je tente quand même: j'ai oublié la Majuscule sur la première lettre de mon pseudo. Si quelqu'un pouvait la mettre, ce serait bien urbain



Mais non c'est la classe, regarde moi  :B): 


Ou pas.

----------


## Arseur

Bonjour, je cherche le responsable de mon nouveau sous-titre ô combien fin et drôle.
Perso j'accuse Gringo, dans la rédac, avec son PC. Ou ses talents psychiques.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Sale espion.

----------


## Arseur

J'avais un truc super honorifique avant. Maintenant j'ai une blague de Gringo.

(soupir)

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> J'avais un truc super honorifique avant. Maintenant j'ai une blague de Gringo.
> 
> (soupir)


C'est bon d'avoir les boules.© (once again)

Et elle est excellente cette blague.

(Par contre, ca serait possible de récupérer mon pseudo d'origine ? Je m'y suis fait à celui-là, certes, mais bon...)

----------


## crazycow

Non, toute ta vie tu garderas ce pseudo !

----------


## Morgoth

Tente un message avec Acapela. Disons que ça m'a bien aidé.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Nickel, manque plus qu'un "u" derrière le g.

----------


## Largeman

> Nickel, manque plus qu'un "u" derrière le g.


Demander c'est s'assurer des emmerdes ...

----------


## ducon

Avec blagouze, ça marche aussi.

----------


## flibulin bulard

Ouais bah moi j'ai toujours pas de sous-titre, mais -24 points "boulon joke certified", et surtout j'aimerais bien reprendre mon vrai pseudo. Ou tout du moins qu'on me vire les majuscules, c'est chiant pour se logger.
Manquerais plus qu'on change mon pass pour chatanoogawagazokaramazov et ce serait le pompon.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ouais bah moi j'ai toujours pas de sous-titre, mais -24 points "boulon joke certified", et surtout j'aimerais bien reprendre mon vrai pseudo. Ou tout du moins qu'on me vire les majuscules, c'est chiant pour se logger.
> Manquerais plus qu'on change mon pass pour chatanoogawagazokaramazov et ce serait le pompon.


Hey, divulgue pas mon mot de passe comme ça  ::cry::

----------


## flibulin bulard

Ouais non en fait, je pense pas que ce soit ton pass.

Toi c'est plutôt: cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc  ccccccccccccccccccccccccccc

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ca se paiera en refus de vigiles. Et en RoD. 



_C'est mon père._

----------


## flibulin bulard

Merci!

----------


## crazycow

> _C'est mon père._


Il aime se mettre des branches dans le nez...ceci explique celà....

----------


## Jolaventur

perso je changerais bien, je suis un peu lassé

----------


## Arseur

Moi aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> perso je changerais bien, je suis un peu lassé


Tu n'auras rien de notre part avant que tu tiennes sur la longueur pour les majuscules et les points.

----------


## Arseur

> Tu n'auras rien de notre part avant que tu tiennes sur la longueur pour les majuscules et les points.


Et moi ?
Notez les majuscules, et le point, juste là.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tu n'auras rien de notre part avant que tu tiennes sur la longueur pour les majuscules et les points.


Soeur Yes soeur.

Cay bon là.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Fuis, c'est un piège. Ils vont te renommer Jolaventouze.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Fuis, c'est un piège. Ils vont te renommer Jolaventouze.


T'a été traumatisé hein.
Mais en plus je trouve ça sympa.
Je demande donc solennellement à Monsieur Gringo de me renommer.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Qui est ce qui met les sous titres?

----------


## Pelomar

Je pense que tous les admins/modos peuvent.

----------


## El Gringo

> Soeur Yes soeur.
> 
> Cay bon là.


J'ai dis sur la longueur, et ça veut dire sur la longueur. Mais merci de t'appliquer, on vérifie si tu tiens le coup.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> J'ai dis sur la longueur, et ça veut dire sur la longueur. Mais merci de t'appliquer, on vérifie si tu tiens le coup.


Ouais bon en même temps je ne pense pas que jolaventur ait saisi le sens premier de "sur la longueur".
Je pense même qu'il prépare sa malette "tender mexican night" et planifie son raid à la rédac.
Si j'étais gringo je commencerais à serrer les fesses.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ouais bon en même temps je ne pense pas que jolaventur ait saisi le sens premier de "sur la longueur".
> Je pense même qu'il prépare sa malette "tender mexican night" et planifie son raid à la rédac.
> Si j'étais gringo je commencerais à serrer les fesses.


Parce que tu crois,  qu'il lui arrive de serrer les fesses dans ces cas là. ::P:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Parce que tu crois,  qu'il lui arrive de serrer les fesses dans ces cas là.


A force de faire attention à tes majuscules et à tes points tu mets des virgules là où il n'y en a pas besoin.  ::mellow::

----------


## Jolaventur

> A force de faire attention à tes majuscules et à tes points tu mets des virgules là où il n'y en a pas besoin.


Ben ouai mais ils m'ont mis la pression.

----------


## Tromzy

Tiens j'avais jamais vu ce topic. Aussi j'en profite : Gringo, pourquoi ce sous-titre ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tiens j'avais jamais vu ce topic. Aussi j'en profite : Gringo, pourquoi ce sous-titre ?


Parce que Gringo était dans une pèriode "Rime à deux balle"
Genre "Arseur bat le beurre"
"La philo selon gringo"

Oui il a le même humour de merde que Gripoil

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Certes, mais JoLaventouze ca t'irait bien...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Certes, mais JoLaventouze ca t'irait bien...


Je trouve aussi et j'ai fais ma demande à Gringo (Roooohh bande de petit porcins, pas de saysque avant le mariage).

Gringo m'a donc mis la pression pour que je soigne, bichonne mes posts en contrepartie.

----------


## Tromzy

> Parce que Gringo était dans une pèriode "Rime à deux balle"
> Genre "Arseur bat le beurre"
> "La philo selon gringo"
> 
> Oui il a le même humour de merde que Gripoil


Non mais je parlais de mon sous-titre...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Non mais je parlais de mon sous-titre...


Là c'est pas pareil tu mérite.
En règle général tu hérite d'un sous titre en fonction d'un truc que tu as dit ou fait et qui a amusé un de ces messieurs de la rédac.

Pour ma part un jour j'ai sorti "Naze du slip" ce qui a amusé gringo 
le sir concit est un jeu de mot assez facile à deviner.

mon soustitre est passé par différente phase en fonction de l'humeur de Gringo puisqu'il en est le principal auteur.

----------


## Tromzy

Mais je mérite pas, ou alors je vois pas pourquoi...  ::sad::

----------


## Arseur

C'est ici la réunion des déçus de l'humour de Gringo ?

----------


## --Lourd--

Nan, de Boulon.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Vous au moins vous savez de qui vous tenez votre sous titre !

Alors que moi, ben non :/

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Il y a Johnny Rytall qui snipe de temps en temps aussi.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Pendant un moment j'avais Alcoolique et après tête à queue.
Mais on me l'a enlevé je devais pas être assez pertinent dans mes posts.

 Mais j'aimais bien Alcoolique

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Pendant un moment j'avais Alcoolique et après tête à queue.
> Mais on me l'a enlevé je devais pas être assez pertinent dans mes posts.
> 
>  Mais j'aimais bien Alcoolique


Nan, ça c'est les sous titres "réguliers" :
alcoolique pour 51 messages,
tête à queue pour 69.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Nan, ça c'est les sous titres "réguliers" :
> alcoolique pour 51 messages,
> tête à queue pour 69.


Autant pour moi

----------


## Jahwel

> Autant pour moi


Au temps pour moi ! :lourd:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Il y a Johnny Rytall qui snipe de temps en temps aussi.


Ca c'est une reflexion basée sur l'expérience personnelle, non ?  :^_^:

----------


## El Gringo

> Vous au moins vous savez de qui vous tenez votre sous titre !
> 
> Alors que moi, ben non :/


Toi tu sais pas qui te l'a mis mais tu sais pourquoi au moins. Alors que les autres ils pensent souvent savoir de qui ça vient mais ils se trompent parfois.
Arseur il se plaint mais "sauveur du topic de b0b0" c'était tellement nul et inapproprié que ça pouvait pas rester, et pour Lourd ce n'est pas une blague c'est une mise en garde.

----------


## Morgoth

> Toi tu sais pas qui te l'a mis mais tu sais pourquoi au moins. Alors que les autres ils pensent souvent savoir de qui ça vient mais ils se trompent parfois.
> Arseur il se plaint mais &quot;sauveur du topic de b0b0&quot; c'était tellement nul et inapproprié que ça pouvait pas rester, et pour Lourd ce n'est pas une blague c'est une mise en garde.


 Peut-on proposer des sous-titres pour une personne ou est-ce totalement interdit ?

----------


## Arseur

::mellow:: 
*ferme sa gueule*

----------


## Jolaventur

J'ai envoyé une lettre d'amour ce matin à Gringo pour que je sois renommé en Jolaventouze.

et accessoirement me faire cassededi mon tapis de souris.

----------


## Morgoth

Je rêve ! Mon multi regarde ce Topic en même temps que moi !  ::mellow::

----------


## Jahwel

> Je rêve ! Mon multi regarde ce Topic en même temps que moi !


 :B):  :B):  :B):

----------


## znokiss

Moi, je pense que *Blagzor* m'irait bien, comme sous-titre. Je suis tellement drôle.  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

> Moi, je pense que *Blagzor* m'irait bien, comme sous-titre. Je suis tellement drôle.


:nelson:

Tu demandes un sous-titre ?

Prépare-toi au pire.

Oh que oui.

 ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

J'ose pas demander par MP.. je vais balancer ça ici où là, quand un admin ou un membre de la rédac passera dans le coin...
Puis bon, c'est fait en 6 touches de clavier et 4 clics de souris...

----------


## Morgoth

Jahwel, arrête de me suivre partout !

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Jahwel, arrête de me suivre partout !


Non mais demander un sous titre c'est inutile, bien au contraire après il feront exprès de ne pas t'en donner.

Puis t'façon ça sert à rien.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Fais gaffe McPaul, tu vas te faire renommer ta ville. TU FLIPPES HEIN ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Fais gaffe McPaul, tu vas te faire renommer ta ville. TU FLIPPES HEIN ?


A donf, la j'ai versé 25m^3 de pisse dans mon froc.
Putain j'aimerais bien, mais seulement si je moi même je suis le renommage  ::|: 
(ie: j'aimerais bien étudier ailleurs qu'a Montpellier...)

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> *ferme sa gueule*


Et rase les murs  :^_^:

----------


## spongebong

AAAAHHHHH les blagzor attaquent avec leurs blagues semi-drôles

----------


## --Lourd--

> et pour Lourd ce n'est pas une blague c'est une mise en garde.


Non, un avertissement. :blagzor:

----------


## mrFish

C'est un carré VIP ici en faites. On se regroupe entre "Titrés" ?

----------


## TheToune

> C'est un carré VIP ici en faites. On se regroupe entre "Titrés" ?


Moi j'aime bien venir ici de temps en temps histoire de comprendre les sous titres parfois obscures de certains.  ::): 

Edit : ::ninja::

----------


## Goji

Moi j'aime pas mais c'est Chirac qui me force à cliquer.
Eh TheToune tu feras gaffe t'as pas mis de slip ce matin, ni de majuscule, ni de point.

----------


## Tromzy

> Non mais demander un sous titre c'est inutile, bien au contraire après il feront exprès de ne pas t'en donner.
> 
> Puis t'façon ça sert à rien.


haha c'est toi le blagzor maintenant !

Au risque de me répéter, "Bidezor", ça irait bien à Znokiss...  ::siffle::

----------


## znokiss

Ptain, je me propose un sous-titre, et tout le monde s'en retrouve affublé. Flute.
Alors tentons une feinte, j'aimerais bien "znokissmefaitrire" comme sous-titre  ::ninja::   (pas cap'..)

Sinon, Bidz0r, bof, quoi. Plutôt poiloz0r, ouais, ça j'aime.

----------


## flibulin bulard

Bordel pourquoi blagZor?
Stu veut on échange znokiss...

----------


## Ashlook

pwnd






Nan c'est pas mal Blagzor, ça fait PGM, te faut un ventilo USB maintenant.

----------


## Jahwel

J'ai un sous titre trop naze !  ::o:  Mais je l'aime bien quand même  :B): .

----------


## Goji

C'est surtout ton avatar qui déchire.

----------


## Jahwel

> C'est surtout ton avatar qui déchire.


C'est clair, le type qui l'a fait est sans doute un dieu  ::o: . Dommage qu'il ne traine pas sur ce forum, et qu'il n'est pas lui aussi un avatar de chat qui a la classe.  ::o:  Je l'aurais sans doute remercié mille fois et je lui aurais offert ma virginité.

----------


## Sheraf

Nan le pire titre c'est celui là

----------


## Ezechiel

> te faut un ventilo USB maintenant.


J'admet avoir ri.

----------


## johnclaude

Tiens je croyais que quand on récupérait ses points on récupérait son sous-titre: j'en avais un avant (et encore avant mon sous titre était x86 advance)et je l'ai pas récupéré.
Par contre le Blagzor j'avoue que ça pose les personnages d'entrée, et pour la plupart ça leur va bien.

----------


## le faucheur

En quel honneur ai je eu le droit a un nouveau sous titre ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> En quel honneur ai je eu le droit a un nouveau sous titre ?


Parce que Gringo à fait une rechute.

----------


## Erokh

af! j'ai googlé "clobibées" pour voir ce que ça veut dire... les deux seuls liens me renvoient à ce forum  :^_^:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pas d'anagramme connu non plus.

----------


## El Gringo

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...postcount=4991
Un grand merci à Omar Courbet pour avoir rétabli la vérité.

----------


## le faucheur

> http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...postcount=4991
> Un grand merci à Omar Courbet pour avoir rétabli la vérité.


Je n'ai toujours pas compris pour ma part.

----------


## Threanor

> Je n'ai toujours pas compris pour ma part.


Apprends à lire. Boulon n'a fait que recopier un de tes propres messages.
Indice : la bonne orthographe est quolibet.

----------


## le faucheur

> Apprends à lire. Boulon n'a fait que recopier un de tes propres messages.


Et tout s'éclaire !

----------


## El Gringo

T'as ouvert ton frigo ?

----------


## le faucheur

> T'as ouvert ton frigo ?


Mieux, j'ai ouvert les yeux !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Voilà qui me fait furieusement penser à un épisode de Kaamelott où l'on parle de colifichets... de ... colibris... (un épisode que je pourrais regarder en boucle soit-dit en passant) :



L'inspiration aurait-elle été trouvée au fond d'un Graal de vin ?

----------


## kilfou

Oh purée qu'il est fort Thréanor !
(et en plus ça rime.  ::ninja:: )
J'aurais jamais trouvé qulibet à partir de clobibées.

----------


## jakbonhom

> J'aurais jamais trouvé _qulibet_ à partir de clobibées.


Moi non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Tromzy

> Je n'ai toujours pas compris pour ma part.


 ::mellow::  P'tain qu'il est con.

 :^_^:

----------


## Goji

Enfin la consécration tant attendue, mon premier titre perso, merci merci merci !
Maintenant, je vais me pencher sur sa signification, en tenant compte de l'ironie, l'auto-dérision, la leçon du maître, et tout le merdier attenant.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Ici c'est le topic des gars qui se la touchent ! ::P: 





 ::rolleyes::  j'rigoôole ...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je vais entamer une thèse de sociologie : _A propos de l'importance du sous-titre dans la perception de soi du forumeur moyen de Canard PC : sans sous-titre je n'existe pas, et si le sous-titre de me définie pas, il m'accorde une reconnaissance._ Le titre improvisé est à chier mais je pense qu'il est possible de couvrir 20 pages facile  ::): .

----------


## Jolaventur

Fait donc mais sans moi
Je vois mon thérapeute bien assez comme ça. ::P: 
En plus il est obèse avec de la barbe, après on se demande pourquoi je suis pas guéri.

----------


## Jahwel

Depuis que j'ai un sous titre sur Canard pc, je brille en société, malgré le fait que mon sous titre soit naze.

----------


## crazycow

> Ici c'est le topic des gars qui se la touchent !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  j'rigoôole ...


 
Jaloux..
 ::P:

----------


## Goji

Non seulement j'ai un beau sous-titre tout neuf, mais il est le plus long de tous.
Patrice Lafont, je suis ton fils !

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Non seulement j'ai un beau sous-titre tout neuf, mais il est le plus long de tous.
> Patrice Lafont, je suis ton fils !


Je réfute. Il ne peut en rester qu'un, et Laurent Romejkouille me paraît plus légitime dans la filiation. Je vais te lancer des voyelles au faciès, tu feras moins ton Bertrand Renard.

----------


## Goji

C'est le père consonne, et voyelle qui débarque : l'illégitime !
On se reverra au test d'ADN !

----------


## spongebong

> Je vais entamer une thèse de sociologie : _A propos de l'importance du sous-titre dans la perception de soi du forumeur moyen de Canard PC : sans sous-titre je n'existe pas, et si le sous-titre de me définie pas, il m'accorde une reconnaissance._


ça me rappelle le petit débat sur: oui ou non le nombre de messages sous l'avatar.
J'étais sur que la problématique se transfererai sur les "titres"

----------


## Jeckhyl

::ninja:: 

Alors que le seul critère important, finalement, c'est la localisation. Je vous p0wn tous.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ha parce que t'es fier d'habiter dans un magazin qui revend des textiles ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais et on devrait aussi enlever les avatars, les couleurs du forum, les pseudos (on s'appellerait tous "Anonyme" ou pire "Arthur") et tout ça quoi. Ce serait pas mal.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Supprimer le forum aussi tiens.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ah ouais ce serait radical là m'enfin ça ferait du tort à la communauté d'ici qu'on a.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ouais, mais on se retrouverait tous sur jeuxvdeo.com. Tu préfères quoi pour l'humanité ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

On supprime la communauté aussi.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ouais, mais on se retrouverait tous sur jeuxvdeo.com. Tu préfères quoi pour l'humanité ?


Ou sur Gamekult avec Formol.

----------


## Morgoth

> Tain, on dirait une Méhari à flotteurs.
> 
> Bon, Vickers Vista.
> 
> MAINTENANT JE VEUX MON SOUS-TITRE


Bonsoir. Chenoir veut un sous-titre.
Merci.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bonsoir, Morgoth veut se faire rename Margot.
Merci.

----------


## Morgoth

> Bonsoir, Morgoth veut se faire rename Margot.
> Merci.


Sans façon. Pour appuyer mes dires:

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...ostcount=96184

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ca me faisait juste marrer de te voir supplier. Ça me manque. Un peu comme mon ténia. On s'y attache au final.

----------


## Morgoth

Supplier ?
Ce n'est pas ça. Loin de là.  ::mellow::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je veux récupérer mon Pseudo Morgoth sinon je boude.

----------


## ElGato

Bon, il est plus que temps de faire mon coming out: Morgoth est juste l'un de mes multis, vous pouvez donc supprimer le compte.

----------


## Morgoth

> Je veux récupérer mon Pseudo Morgoth sinon je boude.


En effet je m'en souviens. Ce n'est toujours pas ce que je considère comme supplier. 




> Bon, il est plus que temps de faire mon coming out: Morgoth est juste l'un de mes multis, vous pouvez donc supprimer le compte.


Il va sans dire que ce Monsieur "ElGato" divague complètement.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Sinon je boude. ^^

Bah boude...

----------


## Morgoth

C'est de ma faute, j'avais oublié de mettre un Smiley à la fin de la phrase, forcément ça semblait sérieux. 
J'ai même pas eu besoin de bouder...

----------


## Athmos

Merde, c'est un sous titre standard, rox&rookie, ou pas ? Je viens de remarquer ça, mais jai du péter les 2000 tendres pressions sur le bouton envoyer y'a pas longtemps, alors je sais pas.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Merde, c'est un sous titre standard, rox&rookie, ou pas ? Je viens de remarquer ça, mais jai du péter les 2000 tendres pressions sur le bouton envoyer y'a pas longtemps, alors je sais pas.


Oui c'est standard.

----------


## Goji

Un classique, un incontournable, un passage obligé.
Nous sommes de tout cœur avec toi durant cette épreuve difficile, Athmos  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

Waaaah yipi Ho Yipi EH 
j'ai un nouveau rank 

Comme quoi envoyer des lettres enflammés pour le posterieur de Gringo ça paye.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Un classique, un incontournable, un passage obligé.


Meuh non. Fallait juste être passé de "Habite ici" à Tyran0saur au moment du changement de système de forum  :^_^:

----------


## ToasT

> Waaaah yipi Ho Yipi EH 
> j'ai un nouveau rank 
> 
> Comme quoi envoyer des lettres enflammés pour le posterieur de Gringo ça paye.


Lèche-bottes.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Lèche-bottes.


Heu non les bottes n'ont rien à voir là dedans ::P:

----------


## Goji

Sauf si Gringo, en retour, t'a mis son pied au cul  :^_^:

----------


## Athmos

> Un classique, un incontournable, un passage obligé.
> Nous sommes de tout cœur avec toi durant cette épreuve difficile, Athmos


Je suis une sorte d'apprenti roxxor donc, ou quelque chose comme ça. Bien bien bien. il me semblait bien que j'avais du voir ce sous titre sous les pseudos d'autres minables.

----------


## Goji

Apprenti RoxXxor, tout à fait  ::): 
J'aurai bien aimé le rester, mais on en a décidé autrement, alors depuis je fais l'effort d'être idiot et je flood à mort.

----------


## XWolverine

Tiens, Athmos, voilà ce que j'avais relevé il y a 2-3 mois :




> Bon, alors ça donnerai un truc comme ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 0         Bot
> 1         Attaché de presse
> 2-19      Noobz0r
> 20-29     Rookie
> ...

----------


## Athmos

ah je me souvient pas d'avoir été highsc0re, tiens. Je crois bien que je suis passé directement Hardc0re -> Rox&Rookie. Mais bon, je scrute pas vraiment, donc j'ai ptet pas fait gaffe au truc qui commence par un "h" et contient un "0" en dessous de mon pseudo.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Demande un reset pour refaire toutes les étapes ?

----------


## callicles

> Tiens, Athmos, voilà ce que j'avais relevé il y a 2-3 mois :


 ::o:  Mais alors le moment où j'ai été "alcoolique" c'était normal  ::XD:: 
Non, parce que je venais de parler de bière dans mon post précédent  ::P:  ::lol::

----------


## Paquerette

C'est sympathique ce système d'échelons à gravir, c'est stimulant! Malheureusement, je ne connaîtrais jamais cela... snif!

----------


## Jolaventur

Il me semble que j'étais Roxxxor ou Hardcore avant

----------


## Marty

> Il me semble que j'étais Roxxxor ou Hardcore avant


Hardcore ? Tu dois te tromper.

----------


## leroliste

Alleluïa!!!!

Je suis caneton!!
'Tain ça m'aura pris un an et demi pour passer de z'oeuf à caneton (a l'epoque on commençait direct à z'oeuf je vous rappelle), mais bordel ça fait plaisir!!
Bon, j'ai deux ans pour devenir canardeur. 
"s'accroche".

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Alleluïa!!!!
> 
> Je suis caneton!!


Perdu ! Même joueur joue encore.

----------


## Angelina

Ce qu'il te faut c'est un petit stage de flood chez b0b0.

----------


## Guest

Ou plutôt un vrai but dans la vie.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ce qu'il te faut c'est un petit stage de flood chez b0b0.


Ca on sait faire oui 





> Ou plutôt un vrai but dans la vie.


Flooder à donné un sens à mon existence 

Bon Ok j'ai pas d'existence légale ni de but sinon celui d'enculer Gripwal.

----------


## leroliste

Mais c'est pas vrai!!!!
Je suis maudit!
Je l'ai vu pourtant le caneton, je vous jure!
Je suis a 255 messages... 
Bon, dommage pour le but dans la vie...
Vous etes des salauds messieurs les donneurs de titres, des vrais, avec du dentifrice perimé dans les dents. :zomb:

Je me vengerais un jour.

P-S: j'm'en fous, voir des sous titres comme "jojo la ventouse" ou "for comic relief" suffit a mon bonheur. 

Ou pas.

EDIT: ouuuuuf, c'etait qu'une blague, je ne suis pas un eternel z'oeuf destiné à l'omelette, j'ai eclos!!! Fiouuu, j'ai de nouveau mon but dans la vie.  :;):

----------


## Largeman

D'ailleurs petite question: pour quelle raison la majorité de la gente féminine du forum a un sous-titre ? Nan parce que moi je défends l'égalité des sexes monsieur !

----------


## El Gringo

S'il y avait autant de mecs que de filles ils en auraient probablement tous aussi. Mais il y a des filles sans sous-titres quand même.

----------


## crazycow

On veut des preuves!
Ou pas!

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Et si on dirait qu'on était sur l'internet multimédia ? Et si on dirait qu'on n'avait pas assez de longueur de pénis dans la vraie vie pour se palucher sur un grade àlakon ?

----------


## znokiss

Moi, j'aimerais bien "Steak0s0r" comme sous-titre.
Ou pas.

----------


## El Gringo

Ok, ce sera "ou pas" alors, merci pour la suggestion.  ::):  (Tiens prend toi ce smiley dans la gueule blagos)

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et si on dirait qu'on était sur l'internet multimédia ? Et si on dirait qu'on n'avait pas assez de longueur de pénis dans la vraie vie pour se palucher sur un grade àlakon ?


Les SI n'aime pas les RAI mon cher monsieur 

Cordialement un fils d'instit

----------


## johnclaude

Bonsoir, je suis x86 mais j'ai un sous titre canardplus, est-ce normal?

----------


## El Gringo

Si tu peux écrire sur x86, ouaip.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bonsoir, je suis x86 mais j'ai un sous titre canardplus, est-ce normal?


Te plaint pas avoir X86 sous son pseudo c'est le genre de truc bien diffamant 
On te jette des tomates pourris dès que tu met le nez dehors etc...

Nopn je garderais Roxxxor à ta place
X86 c'est pour les Lows

----------


## johnclaude

> Si tu peux écrire sur x86, ouaip.


Je peux écrire là bas, même si je ne le fais pas chaque jour. J'ai eu le sous titre x86 avant d'en avoir un perso et de le perdre pour cause de modération dans ma face, je trouvais ça curieux de pouvoir poster chez les x86 et d'avoir le sous titre de canard pc en fait.
Mais à priori ça n'a aucune incidence sur la faim dans le monde, donc en grand sage que je suis ça ne me dérange pas trop. :^_^:

----------


## El Gringo

T'as tort il y a des guerres qui se sont déclenchées pour moins que ça, à ta place j'insisterais pour réparer cette injustice.

----------


## johnclaude

> T'as tort il y a des guerres qui se sont déclenchées pour moins que ça, à ta place j'insisterais pour réparer cette injustice.


Ouais mais moi je suis un rebelle, un vrai. Et puis roxxor ça doit impressionner la gent féminine, c'est toujours bon à prendre.  :B): 
Et surtout si je viens chialer comme une petite fille je vais me retrouvez avec un statut à la con.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ouais mais moi je suis un rebelle, un vrai. Et puis roxxor ça doit impressionner la gent féminine, c'est toujours bon à prendre.


J'ai trouvé mieux pour impressionner les filles...




> Et surtout si je viens chialer comme une petite fille je vais me retrouvez avec un statut à la con.


Y'a pas besoin de chialer pour ça  ::siffle::

----------


## Morgoth

Quand même !  ::o: 
Et moi qui pensais que seul le méchant O.B infligeait de telles punitions.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca impressionne aussi les filles, remarque.

----------


## Largeman

Bienvenue au club des sous-titre insultant johnclaude...

----------


## Morgoth

Ouais, enfin, entre Bête et P'tite bite...  ::w00t:: 
Blagzor aussi, cela montre à quel point je suis drôle...ou pas.

----------


## johnclaude

> Bienvenue au club des sous-titre insultant johnclaude...


Psychologie inversée, putain ça marche: il suffit de dire "nan je veux pas de sous titre, je viendrai pas en pleurnicher" et hop t'en as un.
Sinon pour le "ptite bite" tout le monde se doute que Gringo est jaloux, du coup ça se tient que j'ai plus la classe que lui et qu'il tente un coup bas.
Je suis fort, CQFD  :B): 

ps: j'ai déjà eu un sous titre avant, et même que je l'ai perdu en insultant les modérateurs (c'était d'ailleurs du second degré pas compris)

----------


## El Gringo

> Psychologie inversée, putain ça marche: il suffit de dire "nan je veux pas de sous titre, je viendrai pas en pleurnicher" et hop t'en as un.
> Sinon pour le "ptite bite" tout le monde se doute que Gringo est jaloux, du coup ça se tient que j'ai plus la classe que lui et qu'il tente un coup bas.
> Je suis fort, CQFD 
> 
> ps: j'ai déjà eu un sous titre avant, et même que je l'ai perdu en insultant les modérateurs (c'était d'ailleurs du second degré pas compris)


Bien vu le coup de la psychologie inversée pour retrouver un sous-titre respectable mais non, ça ne marche pas...

----------


## Largeman

> Ouais, enfin, entre Bête et P'tite bite...


C'est l'intention qui compte...

----------


## Morgoth

Juste pour savoir, Blagzor, c'est l'idée de qui (à part znokiss) ?

----------


## spongebong

Oh mon dieu c'est ton maître qui t'as titré de cette façon El Gringo ?


j'ai bien ri

----------


## Guest

> J'ai trouvé mieux pour impressionner les filles...




 ::siffle::

----------


## johnclaude

> Bien vu le coup de la psychologie inversée pour retrouver un sous-titre respectable mais non, ça ne marche pas...


Ouaip mais je me distingue de la masse et chevalier vasodilateur de mes gencives c'est pas non plus le truc le plus classe du monde.

----------


## spongebong

> Ouaip mais je me distingue de la masse et chevalier vasodilateur de mes gencives c'est pas non plus le truc le plus classe du monde.


Laisse son titre tranquille

----------


## Morgoth

El Gringo maintient quelqu'un en vie, n'est-ce point une noble tâche, dont seul un Chevalier peut s'acquitter ?

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Visiblement, y en a qui ont dû penser que je n'étais plus si macho.  ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

Han han han han han haaaan! Now you are a cowboy  ::ninja:: 

Moi j'suis tellement taré qu'on ne peut pas me résumer á un sous titre  ::ninja::

----------


## Tromzy

"Taré", ça t'irait bien comme sous-titre.

Ou alors "Mec équilibré", why not.

----------


## ToasT

> Han han han han han haaaan! Now you are a cowboy 
> 
> Moi j'suis tellement taré qu'on ne peut pas me résumer á un sous titre


Sein d'esprit, ça t'irait bien.

----------


## Goji

Han Gripoil, le cas flagrant de çui qui prêche le faux pour avoir son ss-titre perso !

----------


## ElGato

> Sein d'esprit, ça t'irait bien.


"Un esprit sein dans un corsage"®

----------


## gripoil

> Han Gripoil, le cas flagrant de çui qui prêche le faux pour avoir son ss-titre perso !


 ::ninja::  J'suis repéré!

Non en fait je m'en fou (han c'est pire).

J'suis pas du genre a faire ça qu'est ce que t'as dis!

----------


## Goji

Tu noteras que j'ai tout fait pour avoir le mien, alors prépare-toi à un truc du style "de cul" (Gripoil de cul, c'est irrésistible) ou mieux encore si l'on décide de manière tout à fait arbitraire mais totalement drôle, de te coller une étiquette suite à un mot malheureux, à une idée exprimée…
Merde, ça va finir par se voir que le mien m'emmerde, et en conséquence, je vais le garder deux fois plus longtemps  ::(:

----------


## spongebong

Gripoil 
l'âne 

ça mange pas de pain

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Gripoil à gratter ?

----------


## Morgoth

Gripoil l'Obsédé ?
Gripoil l'Obsayday ?

----------


## XWolverine

'tain, heureusement que vous n'avez pas les droits pour changer les sous-titres  ::P:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

XWol verrine, tu sens le pâté.

----------


## XWolverine

... et c'est johnnyblagos qui a les plus mauvais jeux de mots  :;):

----------


## Tromzy

Et les pires avatars, aussi.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Si tu n'as pas de goût, respecte au moins ceux qui en ont, pleutre !

----------


## ElGato

Ton avatar me dit quelque chose mais je suis incapable de dire d'où il sort (non, pas DMC).
Je venais tout juste de reconnaitre le précédent, avec beaucoup d'indices...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

En général, la signature est censée aider un minimum. Mais faut avoir un bon gros référentiel de merde, j'admets.

----------


## Largeman

Il a des sourcils moins fournis que son prédécesseur.

----------


## ElGato

> Il a des sourcils moins fournis que son prédécesseur.


Trouvay, merci Largeman !

----------


## Tromzy

ElGato et moi on fait le concours de celui qui gardera son avatar le plus longtemps et je suis sûr que je vais gagner  :B):

----------


## Largeman

Merde, je me suis planté. Ce n'est pas le présentateur de Capital.  ::|: 

Mais il était bien à M6 il y a encore quelques temps. Il est sur France 2 maintenant.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ne me cherche pas où je t'agresse visuellement avec un avatar en forme d'Alan Théo.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Moi j'suis tellement taré qu'on ne peut pas me résumer á un sous titre


Tu n'es pas fou tu es juste en manque de mon corps Oh mon objet sexuel.

----------


## ElGato

> ElGato et moi on fait le concours de celui qui gardera son avatar le plus longtemps et je suis sûr que je vais gagner


pwned.

----------


## Morgoth

> pwned.


Concis et efficace. 10/10.
Même si je suis triste pour mon Cavalier Préféré.  ::sad::

----------


## Tromzy

Y a du favoritisme notoire sur ce forum.  ::cry::

----------


## Arseur

> Y a du favoritisme notoire sur ce forum.


Moi je parie sur une facétie de Gringo.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Gripoil 
> l'âne 
> 
> ça mange pas de pain


Ca va se voir que CPC t'appartient !

----------


## znokiss

En gros, on dit un truc ici, et si Gringo le lis, on se retrouve avec l'inverse. (c.f. le changement d'avatar de Tromzy).
Donc je ne veux pas de sous-titre, encore moins un sous-titre du genre "sous-titre drôle". Voila, c'est dit, et au moins, ça a le mérite de .. 
non, rien, en fait.

----------


## Tromzy

C'est pas aussi simple en fait : là par exemple, si, voulant récupérer mon avatar, je dis "De toute façon cet avatar de truite est superbe, en aucun cas je voudrais récupérer l'ancien !", bin je vais quand même garder l'actuel... c'est un filou ce Gringo.  ::siffle::

----------


## greenflo

@ znokiss
Bien essayé, mais je pense pas qu'ils mordent... trop gros...

----------


## Morgoth

znokiss, il en veut !
Allez, faites-un geste avant qu'il ne nous fasse une déprime.
Edit: 3 messages 22H11 !
Bien joué mon Cavalier Pervers et greenflo.

----------


## znokiss

Mais j'en ai rien à fout', des sous-titres moisis.
(hihi)

Edit : mince :  			Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 5 (4 membre(s) et 1 invité(s)) 		 	 	 		 			znokiss, El Gringo,

----------


## El Gringo

> En gros, on dit un truc ici, et si Gringo le lis, on se retrouve avec l'inverse. (c.f. le changement d'avatar de Tromzy).


Perdu (pour l'avatar de Tromzy en tout cas). C'était vrai au début mais ça fait longtemps qu'on a vu arriver les premiers filous avec leurs gros sabots. N'empêche que quand une suggestion d'une tierce personne est bonne (ou que Sponge nous l'ordonne) on peut coopérer...

----------


## znokiss

Znokiss... la life ?
...my ass ?

----------


## XWolverine

Ou _j'embrasse pas_.

----------


## Morgoth

Là c'est Boulon, plus Gringo...:fear:

----------


## znokiss

> Ou _j'embrasse pas_.


 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 
Ptain, ça fait 10mn que je me marre comme une baleine... il m'en faut peu.
Mes colocs doivent me prendre pour un grand malade.
En tout cas, j'adore.

----------


## XWolverine

Alors ça serait plutôt _bon public_

----------


## El Gringo

> Znokiss... la life ?
> ...my ass ?


Même si j'avais précisé que c'était les suggestions de personnes tierces, j'aurais pas dû dire qu'on pouvait les accepter... C'est faux en plus...  ::siffle::

----------


## Morgoth

*Se camoufle en spongebong*
Znokiss mérite un sous-titre.

----------


## El Gringo

Tu mérites bien le tien en tout cas.

----------


## znokiss

> Tu mérites bien le tien en tout cas.


Say moi qui l'ai inventé.

----------


## Morgoth

Oui, enfin on le donne à n'importe qui de nos jours mon bon Monsieur Gringo.

----------


## Tromzy

Je soupçonne Boulon ou Rabot.

----------


## Arseur

Quelle arme et quelle pièce ?

----------


## Tromzy

Les droits d'admin, dans la section CanardPC & CanardPlus.com.

----------


## ToasT

> "Un esprit sein dans un corsage"®


J'aime.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ca fait longtemps que je tenais à le dire : le sous titre de spongebob, ça doit facile être le meilleur de tout le forum.

Chapeau à lui.

----------


## El Gringo

Sponge qui ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ton patron.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ton patron.


Ouais mais je me demande juste si tu n'as pas plus fait attention à son sous titre qu'à son pseudo. Et je ne te jette pas la pierre, j'ai mis longtemps avant de réaliser qu'il ne s'appelait pas spongebob.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Mea culpette, spongebong alors.
En plus 1 fois sur 2 j'ai le bon pseudo.

Là il est un peu tard.

----------


## DakuTenshi

::huh::  Il s'est toujours appellé Songebong?  ::mellow:: .

----------


## sissi

Osef.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Il s'est toujours appellé Songebong? .


Non.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Non.


Ok  :;): .

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ok .


(Avant, c'était Spongebong Hempants  :;): )

----------


## ToasT

Tfasson c'est simple. Vous demandez tous un sous titre.

Moi j'en avais un, j'ai demandé à ce qu'on me le retire.

C'est ça la classe.

 :B):

----------


## Ash_Crow

Non, la classe, c'est d'avoir gagné le droit de se choisir un sous-titre perso à un concours, et de toujours pas l'avoir utilisé des mois après  :B):

----------


## XWolverine

... ou pas  ::P:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Non, la classe c'est de ne pas avoir de sous-titre du tout. Une idée comme ça...  ::siffle::

----------


## sissi

> Non, la classe, c'est d'avoir gagné le droit de se choisir un sous-titre perso à un concours, et de toujours pas l'avoir utilisé des mois après


Le résultat était truqué!  C'est Casque qui a gagné.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Casque avait participé au concours de Polonais ?  ::o:

----------


## Jolaventur

Sponge c'est comme Nitro c'est des suceurs de boules

----------


## spongebong

> Sponge c'est comme Nitro c'est des suceurs de boules


Ben alors m'sieur Jolav, on a encore mal dosé son pot belge ?

----------


## gripoil

:han: Je viens de remarquer mon sous-titre... Et je trouve honteux que l'idée vienne de spongebob!
Et puis depuis quand gandalf il traverse la Terre du milieu a dos d'âne?

----------


## spongebong

Pis je t'ai volé TABOURET §§§ aussi.

----------


## gripoil

Ca vient d'une imitation de Maxwell que j'ai trouvé très realiste...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

L'âne parti ?

----------


## gripoil

Francis la l'âne ?

----------


## spongebong

> Francis la l'âne ?


Ben non, on peut pas mettre gripoil avant.

sinon y'a Agra thé

déjà fait d'ailleurs

----------


## gripoil

Gripoil l'âne gratté! ?

----------


## padow

> :han: Je viens de remarquer mon sous-titre... Et je trouve honteux que l'idée vienne de spongebob!
> Et puis depuis quand gandalf il traverse la Terre du milieu a dos d'âne?


Ça va plutôt bien avec ton avatar moi je trouve ! ::mellow::

----------


## sissi

> Casque avait participé au concours de Polonais ?


Casque n'a pas besoin de participer à un concours pour le gagner.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

En tous les cas y a un paquet de rang, et certains qu'on remarque pas (Airbus au 380ème message ?!) et d'autre que je croyais "personnalisé" comme "Demon tool". Et si certains ont des sous-titres sympa pour la majorité c'est plutôt une grosse étiquette moisie  ::P:  .

----------


## XWolverine

> Airbus au 380ème message ?!


Ouaip, je l'ai mis dans ma liste, mais je ne l'ai jamais vu moi-même.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Suffit de regarder la liste des users : http://forum.canardplus.com/member.php?u=419

----------


## PrinceGITS

D'ailleurs en regardant la liste de membres et en faisant un tri par nombre de messages, on peut trouver presque tous les rangs.

EDIT : demon tool  :;):

----------


## XWolverine

Ah bah ouais, j'avais pas vu qu'on pouvait avoir la liste des membres.

----------


## padow

Faut trouver un titre pour Judith-Marie .
Elle se plaint déjà



> "Rookie"
> 
> Non mais c'est quoi ce statut de merde?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Godriche ?

(Judith Godrèche + Marie = mère de God + Godiche)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ce ne serait pas un multi ? Car 30 messages en une journée et tous dans le topic de b0b0, c'est louche...

----------


## Vacnor

Effectivement, jolie moyenne de 54,22 messages par jours.
Qui dit mieux ?!

----------


## znokiss

> Ce ne serait pas un multi ? Car 30 messages en une journée et tous dans le topic de b0b0, c'est louche...


Et vous avez vu sa photo sur le trombi ?  ::o:   ::):  ::rolleyes::  :modejolaventure:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et vous avez vu sa photo sur le trombi ?   :modejolaventure:


Ouai mais toi t'es un copiteur de mauvaise qualité

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Putain je suis redevenu Macho Man !!  ::(: 

Rendez-moi mon J-Pop Cowboy ! (s'il vous plaît)

----------


## crazycow

Non.

----------


## Hybrid

Faut coucher avec qui pour avoir un titre. : prostitué :

----------


## Jeckhyl

Avec Spongebong.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Tu veux quoi ? Hybrid ney spears ? Banco.

----------


## b0b0

Hybrid ma volaille

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Hybrid ley scott ?

----------


## sissi

Hybrid et lisse?

----------


## unpierrot

> Faut coucher avec qui pour avoir un titre. : prostitué :


Tu viens d'échapper à "mi-pute, mi-soumise"

----------


## b0b0

Hybrid des yeux le ptit chinois

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Je veux mon J-Pop Cowboy !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Hybrid elight !

----------


## Hybrid

> Tu viens d'échapper à "mi-pute, mi-soumise"


Ahah  :^_^: .

Bon les autres, c'est pas ça  ::ninja::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ca c'est parce que t'as autant d'humour que feu P. Castelli. Sinon, tu lècheras déja les noisettes de la plèbe de daigner singer ton pseudonyme fromagère qui vient de Meaux.

----------


## Hybrid

> Ca c'est parce que t'as autant d'humour que feu P. Castelli. Sinon, tu lècheras déja les noisettes de la plèbe de daigner singer ton pseudonyme fromagère qui vient de Meaux.


C'est pas faux, j'habite a 10min de Meaux  ::ninja:: 

T'es trop fort.  ::o:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

A ta place, étrangement, je flipperais.

----------


## Hybrid

Si tu trouves le nom de ma ville, ouais.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Faut coucher avec qui pour avoir un titre. : prostitué :


Attention, Jolav se propose mais c'est juste pour le "fun" hein, il n'a pas de super pouvoirs (enfin sauf quand il se lave pas pendant une semaine).

----------


## johnclaude

> Faut coucher avec qui pour avoir un titre. : prostitué :


El Gringo, what else? (c'est de là que viens le mien :B): )

----------


## Jolaventur

> Attention, Jolav se propose mais c'est juste pour le "fun" hein, il n'a pas de super pouvoirs (enfin sauf quand il se lave pas pendant une semaine).


Laché moi avec ça 
je l'ai déja dit 
Je me lave seulement les jours pairs commençant par Di et finissant par Manche

----------


## Hybrid

> El Gringo, what else? (c'est de là que viens le mien)


Il est pas très flatteur en même temps  ::P: .




> Laché moi avec ça 
> je l'ai déja dit 
> Je me lave seulement les jours pairs commençant par Di et finissant par Manche


euhh..faut pas coucher avec quelqu'un d'autre? De plus propre  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> je l'ai déja dit 
> Je me lave seulement les jours pairs commençant par Di et finissant par Manche


Autant pour moi Jolav "plus blanc que blanc" entur.

----------


## johnclaude

> Il est pas très flatteur en même temps .


Oui mais testé et approuvé par El Gringo. C'est pas donné à tout le monde.  :B):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Si.

----------


## Pelomar

Elles disent quoi les meufs quand tu sors ta bite green ?

----------


## ducon

> Hybrid elight !


Ou _bride light_ ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Elles disent quoi les meufs quand tu sors ta bite green ?


Elles savent jamais si c'est menthe ou kiwi.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

:^_^:

----------


## Doric

J'aimerai connaitre l'identité du con qui m'a affublé de ce titre et surtout la raison qui l'a poussé à le faire  ::(: 

C'est vrai quoi.
Plouf ça prend un F.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Fallait signaler que tu avais fait une erreur à ton pseudo et que c'est Dorif le vrai. Car plouc, c'est pour rimer avec Doric.  ::ninja::

----------


## crazycow

> Elles savent jamais si c'est menthe ou kiwi.


J'aurais plus pensé à un _"Elles sont belles , elles sont grosses..."._

----------


## Morgoth

Mes jantes de voiture ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Mais non, mes plantations de kiwi voyons !

----------


## znokiss

J'aimerais comme sous-titre : "_...à l'intérieur, j'te kiss à l'extérieur_".

Yop, un gateau à la courgette à celui qui me met ce sous-titre !!!

----------


## Jeckhyl

A mon avis, un pigiste puni est chargé de tenir à jour les listes de sous-titre et à chaque demande, ton nom est mis en fin de liste  ::): .

----------


## La Mimolette

Pour moi ce sera "Serial Cheddar" merci et un café avec ça...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Pour moi ce sera "Serial Cheddar" merci et un café avec ça...


Monsieur prendra du sucre ? un nuage de lait peut-être ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Pour moi ce sera "Serial Cheddar" merci et un café avec ça...


Tu préfèrerais pas "Hibernation phallique" ?

----------


## La Mimolette

Une goutte de calvas je vous prierai...
Je ne suis Bret(c)on mais j'aime ça  ::):

----------


## Erokh

alors le calva (sans "s" car diminutif de "calvados") n'est pas breton, mais... normand, justement. Donc effectivmeent on voit bien que t'es pas breton  ::P: 

pour faire le breton c'est plutôt du chouchenn

----------


## Bebealien

Je ferai bien sauter le mien aussi...
Ca fait un petit bout de temps que je me le traine

----------


## Ash_Crow

> pour faire le breton c'est plutôt du chouchenn


Ça fait plutôt touriste, le chouchen.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ah d'accord en fait le seul moyen d'avoir un sous-titre c'est de demander gentiment aux admins  ::o: 

je pourrais avoir Cowboy de l'espace ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## callicles

Et "Captain terrasse" ce serait acceptable ?  ::):

----------


## Goji

Hydrokiwi t'entends ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suggère un titre collectif (et humiliant) pour tous les gens demandant un titre  ::): .

----------


## callicles

> Je suggère un titre collectif (et humiliant) pour tous les gens demandant un titre .


"UMP" alors !

----------


## Ash_Crow

> "UMP" alors !


"Ci-devant" serait plus approprié  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mendiants

----------


## Therapy2crew

moi j'aimerais bien "super futé"
Ou alors "la science infuse"
Ouais c'est bon ça !

----------


## Morgoth

Je demande un sous-titre, j'ai le droit à un changement de Pseudo de la part du cruel Boulon, désormais, tout le monde demande et personne n'est puni. Tout se perd mon bon Monsieur. Mouais.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Plains-toi, y'en a qui demandent queudalle et qui y ont droit  :;): .

Note, ça me permet de jouer les martyrs maintenant.

----------


## Morgoth

> Plains-toi, y'en a qui demandent queudalle et qui y ont droit .
> 
> Note, ça me permet de jouer les martyrs maintenant.


 Depuis, j'ai récupéré mon Pseudo et j'ai gagné un sous-titre sans le demander. Mais bon, quand même...

----------


## callicles

> "Ci-devant" serait plus approprié


Carrément  :^_^:

----------


## El Gringo

Je sais plus changer les sous-titres depuis la MaJ du forum...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tiens, ça me rappelle une anecdote avec des droits sur les serveurs TF2.  ::ninja::

----------


## spongebong

> Hydrokiwi t'entends ?


J't'entends j't'entends (à partir de 1:06)  :^_^:

----------


## Murne

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir qui est l'ordure qui a changé mon sous-titre.

Cordialement,

Burne.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oh c'est pas la peine de nous les mriser hein.

----------


## Guest

Y avait Boule qui marchait assez bien aussi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

S'ils avaient appliqué la même logique avec moi, je serais titré "Bouton", ça aurait été salaud.

----------


## b0b0

J'aimerais bien le sous titre " yakalélo"

----------


## Morgoth

J'aimerais bien le sous-titre "Mouais".

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bouais ?

----------


## Morgoth

Mouais.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'est ici le topic des chialeuses ?

Prenez un ticket.

_Ta pervanche aux yeux vairons_

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Je voudrais récupérer mon "J-Pop Cowboy".

D'avance Merci.

----------


## callicles

Une grande frite et un coca ce serait possible ?
tu tutu ...

----------


## Pelomar

Ici c'est le topic-des-gens-qui-demandent-un-sous-titre-et-se-font-ignorer-comme-des-merdes-par-la-modération, c'est ca ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ici c'est le topic-des-gens-qui-demandent-un-sous-titre-et-se-font-ignorer-comme-des-merdes-par-la-modération, c'est ca ?


Oui mais ils ont pas encore compris apparemment.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Surtout que quand on voit vos sous-titres ça fait pas envies !

----------


## crazycow

Jaloux.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Jaloux.


Pour sûr.  ::siffle::

----------


## Hybrid



----------


## sissi

Ça sent la lose ici, ou je me trompe?  ::):

----------


## Morgoth

Mouais.

----------


## Hybrid

> Ça sent la lose ici


Ctb.

----------


## ducon

Augusto veut retrouver son Superloir ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Augusto veut retrouver son Superloir ?


Moi je l'avais choisi au moins  ::P:  Mais non c'est plus d'actualité. QUoique avec le chômage qui revient...

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, ça a trop duré.

----------

